# 100 Qubing Questions



## sneaklyfox (Jan 11, 2013)

Once in awhile, these questionnaires with 100 questions pop up in my inbox. I decided it might be fun to do one but mostly cubing related. So here goes. You may answer questions in any way you like. This is for fun and entertainment. "Cube" is generally used to refer to any of the twisty puzzles. Just copy and paste with your own answers.

Please post your answers in spoiler tags. Like this: [NOPARSE]


Spoiler



answers


[/NOPARSE]
*
100 Qubing Questions*

1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
9. How close is it?
10. What time did you wake up today?
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
14. What was the last cube you bought?
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
16. Which cube was it?
17. What was the scramble?
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
20. What is your main OH cube?
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
28. Do you have a going out cube?
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
31. Do you cube in public?
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
35. Favourite colour scheme?
36. Favourite sticker colour?
37. Favourite event?
38. Favourite method?
39. Favourite lube?
40. Favourite cubing video?
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
42. Favourite cube store?
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
45. How long have you been cubing?
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
48. How many competitions have you attended?
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
58. Cubes on your wish list?
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
64. Stickered or stickerless?
65. White cubes or black cubes?
66. Righty or lefty?
67. Video or text tutorial?
68. Blue or green?
69. Red or orange?
70. White or yellow?
71. Speed banana eating?
72. Do you do the F perm?
73. Assembled or DIY?
74. Favourite cube to play with?
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
78. Best cubing experience?
79. Worst cubing experience?
80. Funniest cubing experience?
81. Do you cube at school/work?
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
84. Do methods have speeds?
85. Do you have a custom logo?
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
94. First cubing competition?
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
96. Where do you usually cube?
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler




 15 years old
 Rubik's Brand
 I don't want to find a ruler atm
 Sub-8 and then Sub-7 on 7x7x7
 US Nats Additional Interviews by ToastyKen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjJ4xfugFBo
 A fad started in my school where everyone had one and was trying to learn to solve them. After a while everyone stopped except me.
 I learned the cross from a friend at school. I figured out the first layer by myself but the rest I learned from the booklet that came with my Rubik's brand.
 Sheng-Shou 7x7 
 About 4 feet away. I am laying in my bed while my cubes are on my desk.
 10:30am CST
 I haven't gotten up to do any solves yet.
 I prefer computer scrambles. That way I can go back and check my solution if I want especially on good times.
 I was laying in my bed attempting sleep.
 I bought 4 Maru 3x3's from Cuber952
 Yesterday. (12/10/13) I did 15 3BLD solves.
 I used a Dayan Zhanchi
 They were the first 15 scrambles from the blindfold race 2013-02.
 For 3x3 BLD I use white on top, red on front. For 3x3 speedsolving I start with either white or yellow cross solved on bottom.
 Dayan Zhanchi is my main
 I use the same for OH and 2H, Dayan Zhanchi.
 I would feel good about a 15.01, but not extremely happy. My PB ao5 is 15.21, so a 15.01 would put me on track to beat it, but I wouldn't freak out about it.
 If I got 29.99 seconds on 3x3 speed I would be pissed, but if was 3x3 OH I would be happy.
 This is a very tough question. I have made a lot of cuber friends online and at competitions. One cuber I've always looked up to is Yu Nakajima.
 Probably a beach in the Caribbean or at World Championships. 
 On 3x3 speed probably just sub-15. I'm around 18 now and I haven't really been improving. I feel like in 2 years I could get sub-15 though.
 By fastest I will assume 3x3 Official average which would be Austin Moore. Although Mike Hughey is the official fastest 5x5 BLD solver I have met.
 No. I videos of people doing it online, so I knew it was.
 No. I generally don't bring my cubes out except for competitions and my school's cube club meetings.
 ~30-40 I think. I haven't counted in a while.
 I have solved most of a 9x9x9, but not from a fully scrambled state. It is our club's cube and people were just taking turns working on it. I have fully solved an 8x8x8 though.
 Not really.
 So are you the world record holder? Nothing real special non-cubers aren't original.
 It was probably in the classroom where we hold Cube Club meetings at our school.
 I would say not good at all.
 Just the normal scheme. Blue-Mustard-Blood with Blue opposite Green.
 I don't have one really. 
 It is ever-changing. The past few months it was either 5x5 BLD or 3x3 BLD, but now I'm into 7x7. I will always like BLD solving though.
 Probably M2 for BLD edges. 
Crap just realized I should have just copied and pasted the questions. Doing that now.

39. Favourite lube? * Lubix *
40. Favourite cubing video? * Felik's 5.66 single. It is just mesmerizing. *
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? * "I'm just a nub with a dream" -Rubiks560 *
42. Favourite cube store? * cubicle.us *
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? * I would never do that for any amount of money* 
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? * Yes. I like to sing so I'm sure I've just randomly began to sang during a cubing session *
45. How long have you been cubing? * Since 2007. I quit for a year though. I started really trying to get faster and going to competitions Spring of 2011. *
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? * I quit during my senior year of high school so about 1 year. I wasn't getting faster (around 1:10) so I dropped it. *
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? * It depends, I would say around 30 since most days I don't cube that much *
48. How many competitions have you attended? * 9 Official, 2 unofficial *
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? * Slow *
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? * I have solved a 5x5 BLD. *
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? * Whenever a professor talks about the dimensions of matrices in class e.g 2x2, 3x3, or 4x4 I always think of cubes *
52. Favourite PLL/alg? * Probably H or T *
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? * E perm can die plz *
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? * Lube the core *
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? * Locks up but never pops. Pops can take a while to find pieces and put them in. *
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? * Timed *
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? * Yes, but i hardly remember my dreams so I can't recall any. *
58. Cubes on your wish list? * None right now. Sheng-shou 9x9 would be cool, but too expensive. *
59. Favourite thing about cubing? * The community. If everyone was all stuck up about being fast and such I would have quit months ago *
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? * learning algs *
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *Yep! I had a 7x7 pop off the stage at Dixon 2012. I sprinted down the steps to get it. *
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? * Probably 7x7 I would attempt to learn it BLD which I know would take me a while, but that way I'd be occupied. *
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? * BLD all day  *
64. Stickered or stickerless? * I'm all about getting puzzles that I can use in competitions, so I'd say stickered. *
65. White cubes or black cubes? * Once you go black, you never go back. *
66. Righty or lefty? * Righty *
67. Video or text tutorial? * Both is optimal *
68. Blue or green? * I have green eyes. *
69. Red or orange? * Red if my favorite color. *
70. White or yellow? * I am a white male. *
71. Speed banana eating? * Only if you were to chug a can of sprite between banana's (its supposed to cause projectile vomiting) *
72. Do you do the F perm? * yes. I do the one where I do R' U' F' T-perm that solve. *
73. Assembled or DIY? * Assembled, I'm lazy. *
74. Favourite cube to play with? * Dayan Zhanchi *
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? * It depends. I might eventually *
76. Which WCA event are you best at? * Well according to ranking, Master Magic, but since that has been removed, id say 3x3 BLD until I get a big bld or mbld succes in comp. *
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? * I teach Bill Gates, that way he would fund competitions and other cubing relating things. * 
78. Best cubing experience? * I got a 58.61 4x4 solve at Dixon 2012. It has been my only sub-1 4x4 solve. That and 5x5 BLD is fun. *
79. Worst cubing experience? * How can you have a worst? *
80. Funniest cubing experience? * Joking around with people at comps i guess *
81. Do you cube at school/work? * nope *
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? * I turn slow and choppy just out of habit. *
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? * Crispy *
84. Do methods have speeds? * no *
85. Do you have a custom logo? * no. I don't even have a logo on my main. *
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? * Right now its a USPS box, but I also use a laptop case sometimes *
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Yep, right now, its the hobbit soundtrack*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? * nope. *
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? * If they are good enough friends with me they know. *
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? * probably solving OH while driving ( I don't recommend) *
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? * Yep. *
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? * I haven't counted *
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? * Yeah I forgot to meet my friend to grab a cube from him I wanted to borrow because I was cubing. *
94. First cubing competition? * Iowa Open 2011 *
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? * Yeah I lost a 7x7 oblique. i found it a few weeks later *
96. Where do you usually cube? * in my room at my desk. *
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? * yeah i was really close to a good accomplishment, but didn't get it. I was 3 missed corners off of my first 3x3 BLD ao12 yesterday. *
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? * Probably audio edge memo for 3BLD *
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? * If I get sub-12 3x3 speed or sub 1:20 3BLD i will feel elated *
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? * Go eat Honey Nut Scooters cereal *


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *About 5 years old.*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *Probably a Rubik's brand.*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *21 cm*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *Get sub-15 on 3x3.*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *Nationals 2012 with Interviews*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *I watched a number of youtube videos. I think one of the first was Jean Pons.*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *My dad, but that was beginner's method way back when. badmephisto for speedcubing reboot.*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *Pyraminx is actually the closest physically.*
9. How close is it? *Less than a foot away. All my cubes are within reach right now.*
10. What time did you wake up today? *About 7:50am*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *Maybe about 7:55am... or a few minutes after I got up.*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Computer scrambles.*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *I think I was watching Star Trek with a cube in my hand.*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *Dayan Zhanchi 50mm, WitTwo, and SS4x4v3.*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *About 10 minutes ago.*
16. Which cube was it? *I forget if it was my stickerless Zhanchi or my Guhong. I play with them both the most.*
17. What was the scramble? *Hand scramble.*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *White cross on bottom. Sometimes trying to do yellow cross. White bottom, blue on left for Roux.*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *Dayan Guhong v1, stickerless Zhanchi too but it's not legal in competition but I haven't competed yet*
20. What is your main OH cube? *Dayan Guhong v1*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *moderately happy*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *terrible I guess*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Alex Lau maybe because Roux looks cool in his hands.*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *On the moon. Think about it.*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *About 12 seconds for 3x3 maybe? Sub 1:30 on 4x4 should be more than doable.*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *me, unfortunately*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *nope*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *yes 50mm Zhanchi*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *14. Just donated 3 others.*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *5x5*
31. Do you cube in public? *sure...doesn't bother me*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *"Have you ever solved it?" (Uh, yeah... like several tens of thousands of times...)*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *At the shopping mall.*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *"I'm ok."*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *standard w/y, b/g, o/r, thank you very much*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *i like my fluorescent green*
37. Favourite event? *3x3 and also OH*
38. Favourite method? *CFOP*
39. Favourite lube? *Lubix, but I haven't really tried others*
40. Favourite cubing video? *Hitler is cubing*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *don't have one*
42. Favourite cube store? *theCubicle.us*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? *no amount would be enough to make me stop doing something I love*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *no, and not planning to*
45. How long have you been cubing? *speedcubing... about a year and two months. two and a half decades if you count it from when I was a kid*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *not a single day. or several years if you count from when I was a kid*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *a few hundred*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *none*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *addicted*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *make a checkerboard pattern (in other words, not much, really)*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *reading the newspaper. the name "Roux" appeared.*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *H-perm*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *one of the N-perms... i forget if it is Na or Nb. or OLL parity alg for 4x4... so ugly and happens way too often*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *disassemble down to the core and lube it*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *erm... neither. #2 if i HAD to choose because I don't have to worry about my kids touching it*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *timed*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *yup*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *SS from 4x4 up to 7x7 which I own none of, and also a Dayan megaminx, SS pyraminx, Zhanchi 55mm*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *Getting new cubes to play with and breaking PBs*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *cubes keep locking or popping*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *never been to comp*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *stickerless Zhanchi because stickers would never wear out*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *sighted*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *stickered is the traditional look*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *black*
66. Righty or lefty? *i'm right-handed but use left for OH*
67. Video or text tutorial? *video*
68. Blue or green? *um, blue is my favourite colour...*
69. Red or orange? *i dunno*
70. White or yellow? *white i guess*
71. Speed banana eating? *funny*
72. Do you do the F perm? *of course not. nobody does*
73. Assembled or DIY? *DIY. i have to disassemble assembled ones anyway to lube it and mod how i like it so easier if it's already disassembled*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *currently i'm alternating between stickerless Zhanchi and black guhong v1*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *depends on reviews by other people*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *not sure. maybe OH i would have a higher ranking. or 2x2*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Leonardo da Vinci would be neat. But if I could only teach one person more before I die, I would probably make sure one of my kids can do it*
78. Best cubing experience? *being popular in school, for once... lol... this was way back when... I was just a nerdy kid*
79. Worst cubing experience? *losing your favourite cube would probably be a bad one but personally nothing really bad has happened to me*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *can't think of one*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *at school, yes I used to. not at work*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *slow and smooth usually gets better times, but it's more fun to move quickly*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *clispy or cricky. don't like crunchy that much*
84. Do methods have speeds? *yes they sort of do*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *yup*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *yup*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *mostly no*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *no*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *some*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *drive a car while doing OH*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *yeah, sure. most people i come in contact with are responsible people, not cheeky kids*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *maybe about 10-20*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *i think so. i also forget now what it was that i forgot lol*
94. First cubing competition? *haven't been but most likely be NCR of some year, perhaps this one*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *no*
96. Where do you usually cube? *at home, in front of my computer*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *a little, if i am having a bad day and can't get "good" times or consistently poor execution on solves resulting in those bad times*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *some pyraminx alg*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *top 2% of all solves*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *unfortunately, not cubing. i have to make lunch for my kids*


----------



## TP (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler



1. 20 or 21 years
2. Original Rubiks brand cube
3. 21cm
4. Hopefully I can be sub-30 Average on the 3x3.
5. It was a video from the speedsolving blog on how not to judge during cube competitions.
6. Not sure, i´ve known about the cube for a long time and someday I just felt the urge to be able to solve it. The earliest memory I have of seeing a cube is from a magician who used it for some trick, about 10 years ago.
7. Dan Brown the first time, and then again this autumn by Badmephisto. I didn´t cube for 3-4 years and forgot a lot and I wanted to learn a method more suited to learning CFOP.
8. Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi
9. 10cm
10. 09.30
11. Around 10.15
12. Hand scrambles, It´s more fluid then using all kind of moves like B and B' which are a bit awkward.
13. Watching either The Wire or Youtube clips.
14. Dayan Megaminx, I still haven´t learned the last layer despite having it for 2-3 weeks. It wasn´t as was as I hoped.
15. Right before I started to answer these questions. 
16. Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
17. D' L2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F' U2 L' D2 B2 L' R' D' U B' D2 U' Scramble nr 60 of 100 for the "Monthly averages of 100 competition"
18. White cross on the bottom, blue in front.
19. Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi 3x3. Only puzzle i regulary use now is that cube, and sometimes my Pyraminx which I think is a Shengshou.
20. I have never solved a cube OH.
21. Great, not everyday you beat your PB with 15s. I wish it would happen more often.
22. Nothing special I imagine, single solves PBs are overrated. Average is more important for me.
23. I guess Badmephisto or Robh0629 thanks to their really nice videos.
24. I guess somewhere in space would be cool. Or underwater in an ocean.
25. 25-30s average, my guess is I will start solving other puzzles a lot more when I am sub 30s and therefore not evolve my techniques that much.
26. I have never meet another person that I know can solve the cube.
27. No.
28. I use my Zhanchi everywhere since it´s my only 3x3 except for the Rubiks brand which I don´t like using, It is to stiff.
29. Rubiks 2x2 - 5x5, V cube 6 -7, Dayan 3x3 and Megaminx, shengshou Pyraminx. So 9 puzzles.
30. V Cube 7x7
31. Yes and it´s fun when other people watch me but at the same time don´t want to stare.
32. Nothing special come to mind, most people seems perplexed it is possible.
33. Yesterday on the train.
34. That I´m ok.
35-42: I don´t really have many favourites, I´m quite new to the speedsolving scene. I have never competed, tried a lot of cubes, colour schemes so I will pass on all those questions.
43. If someone gave me 100 000 euro I could quite, 99 999 euro would work as well.  Well I don´t know, definitely more then 10 000.
44. No, I don´t sing.
45. First time was 2008-2009, and I started again in October 2012.
46. About 3 years with only very few solves, maybe 1 year between 2 single solves.
47. To many to keep track of, but i guess around 50-100.
48. 0
49. Motivation.
50. With a single cube, solved it. With 3 cubes, juggled them in school while holding a lecture.
51. My cousin´s girl´s kid, he is learning to cube.
52. Possibly the Chameleon: r U R' U' r' F R F' I get a real nice flow executing it
53. J-perm: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' Mostly because the re grip before L U' is so awkward for me.'
54. Haha my cube have springy noises now. I have tried but failed to remove them all, I will probably redo it, some day, following CrazyBadCubers guide.
55. After having my 6x6 pop I would say alternative 2, locks but no pops. If you dont mean pops like in candy, then I choose 1.
56. Untimed. I like solving while watching TV series, movies, cooking or just about solve anytime. Except from being in the bathroom.
57. Not that I can remember, except for when I´m awake.
58. A main cube from a great cuber, just to know how their cube feels compared to mine.
59. Solving it of course. Also it´s nice to have something that really motivates me and is fun, great for passing the time and you can use the cube anywhere at any time. I love it.
60. Fail on the PLL and have to redo from the F2L, I´ve done that a lot today.
61. No, i have never been to a competition.
62. Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi, I really like it. Especially that it has no stickers.
63. Sighted
64. Stickerless, worn out stickers sucks.
65. Preferably stickerless, otherwise black cubes.
66. Righty
67. Video tutorials
68. Blue
69. Red
70. White
71. Wtf, no! Bananas are for monkeys.
72. Yes
73. DIY except for putting on stickers, I have never done it and I never want to.
74. Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi
75. If the reviews are good yes.
76. 3x3 or Pyraminx.
77. Anyone willing to try and that have a bit of a nack for it, I don´t have the patience otherwise.
78. Probably when i played with my Zhanchi the first times, sooo much better feeling then the Rubiks cube.
79. Today when I had a period of constantly failing on my solves, first time I wanted to smash my cube.
80. Nothing comes to mind.
81. No, but I would if I still went to school.
82. I prefer nr 2 but I am actually both slow and choppy.
83. Not sure.
84. Don´t understand the question.
85. No.
86. No. I have a Lightake bag which I never have used.
87. No
88. Not really, either solved or in a cube in a cube in a cube pattern because it looks nice.
89. Most of them.
90. Walking
91. Yes gladly, always fun to see people take an interest in the cubes.
92. No one, Just showed people the basics of how to solve it.
93. No
94. I haven´t been to a competition
95. No, just failed to put on in. It´s currently taped to my 6x6 so i won´t lose it.
96. In front of my computer.
97. Today was the first time.
98. V and Y perms.
99. My only goal is sub 30s average. That is enough for me to be content, to be real happy I would wanna win a competition but that will probably never happen, Dont think I will ever be good enough to even go to the second round.
100. Visit the bathroom.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 17
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? key chain (Rubik) 17.3cm
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Sub-20 consistently/Improvement on BLD
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? Crazybad Cuber's new average of 12
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? Bordem/free time slot and my friend, Benn
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? Random mixture of video/written tutorials and myself
8. What cube is closest to you right now? Stickerless Zhanchi
9. How close is it? 1ft
10. What time did you wake up today? 4:30am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? 7:00am
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? Either
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? Sleeping
14. What was the last cube you bought? Crystal Pyraminx
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? about 30 minutes ago
16. Which cube was it? Stickerless Zhanchi
17. What was the scramble? Hand scramble
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? Green
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? Any Dayan
20. What is your main OH cube? 55m Zhanchi (Black)
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? "That's a nice solve"
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? Damn.... Failure
23. Who is your favourite cuber? Myself, because i get to fully see my own progression.
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? anywhere is fine.
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? No idea.
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? My friend Aaron
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? Nopeee
28. Do you have a going out cube? Yeah, all my cubes 
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? 14
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 7x7
31. Do you cube in public? yes
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? "Wow, you must be quite good with your hands...."
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? Local college reception
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? I would say i am terrible.
35. Favourite colour scheme? Blue - U. White - F
36. Favourite sticker colour? Blue
37. Favourite event? Blind
38. Favourite method? ZZ although i am a CFOP
39. Favourite lube? At the moment 'Z lube' although it wears of very fast.
40. Favourite cubing video? Not too sure.
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? "ROOOUUUUXXXXXXX"
42. Favourite cube store? Cubicle
43. How much money would be worth it to quit cubing for the rest of your life? No amount of money would persuade me.
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? Yes
45. How long have you been cubing? 8 months i think
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? about 12 hours
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 150 maybe
48. How many competitions have you attended? none
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? Experimental
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? In pocket Blind solve whilst walking to the shop, was very fun i guess.
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? No idea.
52. Favourite PLL/alg? UBL - RBU - RFU
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? N Permutations
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? FIX THAT!!
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? I choose '1'
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? Depends on the day really.
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? Yes. twice.
58. Cubes on your wish list? 4x4x6, 6x6x6, 8x8x8, 9x9x9 11x11x11 and many more.
59. Favourite thing about cubing? Blind, although i have not been playing with it recently
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? Getting motivation to do Blind
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? Never gone to a competition 
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? 3x3x3, I can play with it for years.
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? Both equally i guess
64. Stickered or stickerless? either
65. White cubes or black cubes? either
66. Righty or lefty? mainly right
67. Video or text tutorial? either
68. Blue or green? Blue
69. Red or orange? Red
70. White or yellow? White
71. Speed banana eating? Hate banana's but fun to watch.
72. Do you do the F perm? I do, i do not mind it.
73. Assembled or DIY? DIY, If assembled i take it apart anyway.
74. Favourite cube to play with? 3x3x3
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? Yes.
76. Which WCA event are you best at? 2x2x2
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? Not a clue.
78. Best cubing experience? Cubing session with my friends.
79. Worst cubing experience? Extreme pop in public...
80. Funniest cubing experience? extreme pop in public. 
81. Do you cube at school/work? yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? Slow smooth.
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? Crunchy
84. Do methods have speeds? No, not in my opinion
85. Do you have a custom logo? Nope. I want to. Would be nice.
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? No.
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? Depends on my mood.
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? Only my crystal pyraminx. 
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? Wouldn't really call it dangerous but 'backflip'.
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? Yeah.
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 6
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? Yes.
94. First cubing competition? N/A
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? No.
96. Where do you usually cube? My room.
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Yes.
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? BH/corners
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Sub-16
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? Maybe sleep...


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 11, 2013)

Not every question



Spoiler



100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
*Turn off my computer*


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler: Oh hey der



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
*14*

2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
*rubiks*

3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
* Cba to measure but it's about average*

4. What are your goals for the next few months?
*More consistent averages. Nothing much because I have other work to do.*

5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
*Not sure*

6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
*My uncles had a lucky 17 second solve from years ago and I always wanted to beat that*

7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
*Dan Brown of course *

8. What cube is closest to you right now?
*Main zhanchi*

9. How close is it?
*30cm ish*

10. What time did you wake up today?
*7:15am*

11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
*Haven't done one *

12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
*Computer scrambles, When you get a PB you can be sure it's not because of sucky hand scrambles*

13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
*Playing games when I should have been doing something useful.*

14. What was the last cube you bought?
*on wednesday 9th (dayan mega)*

15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
*Yesterday*

16. Which cube was it?
*3x3 or 4x4 Don't remember*

17. What was the scramble?
*Dnolol*

18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
*Always white*

19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
*Zhanchi *

20. What is your main OH cube?
*Ew OH*

21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
*ew*

22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
*I'd quit*

23. Who is your favourite cuber?
*I don't have a favourite but if I had to choose then probably Kevin Hays for his big cube TPS*

24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
*In the vcube factory with a shengshou *

25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
*Same speed I am now*

26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
*Alex Lau (he's pretty slow though)*

27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
*Nolol*

28. Do you have a going out cube?
*Don't cube out of the house so no*

29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
*~15*

30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
*7x7 anything over that is too expensive*

31. Do you cube in public?
*No. don't like getting funny looks*

32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
*(insert any sticker peeling quote here)*

33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
*see questilion 28 nub*

34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
*ew non-cubers*

35. Favourite colour scheme?
*the normal one*

36. Favourite sticker colour?
*Orange cuz orange is best*

37. Favourite event?
*3x3*

38. Favourite method?
*Yau*

39. Favourite lube?
*Diff oil (probably maru if I had some)*

40. Favourite cubing video?
*Loldis*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTsZ5rDW3uU

41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
*What dose that mean?*

42. Favourite cube store?
*Puzl*

43. How much money would be worth it to quit cubing for the rest of your life?
*tree fiddy*

44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
*probably*

45. How long have you been cubing?
*since may/june 2009*

46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
*1 year, 0 solves in 2010*

47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
*Depends on what im doing 25-200*

48. How many competitions have you attended?
*4*

49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
*Slow*

50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
*Done some weird mod on a guhong and apparently it's good (5bld owns it now cause I didn't like it)
*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
*Don't know*

52. Favourite PLL/alg?
*Jb *

53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
*everything else*

54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
*lube the screws and springs. Fixes it all the time for me*

55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
*No lockups*

56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
*Timed*

57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
*Probably* 

58. Cubes on your wish list?
*Got everything I want*

59. Favourite thing about cubing?
*The fact it's really easy when people make it out to be impossible*

60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
*Getting slow times.*

61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
*no*

62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
*A big one that floats*

63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
*Can't do blind never will*

Edit: Scrap that, I have a 3bld success now. Still prefer sighted solving though

64. Stickered or stickerless?
*Stickered*

65. White cubes or black cubes?
*Black*

66. Righty or lefty
*Both (If you mean for OH then left but I don't do OH)*

67. Video or text tutorial?
*Video*

68. Blue or green?
*Blue*

69. Red or orange?
*Orange* 

70. White or yellow?
*White*

71. Speed banana eating?
*no*

72. Do you do the F perm?
*Only on a Thursday*

73. Assembled or DIY?
*Assembled.*

74. Favourite cube to play with?
*sq1 despite the fact I can't do it*

75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
*Yes*

76. Which WCA event are you best at?
*I suck at all of them*

77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
*The Stig but some say he can already do 5 sides.*

78. Best cubing experience?
*Teaching Helen (My 8 year old sister) to solve the cube.*

79. Worst cubing experience?
*Getting to Bristol (300> miles) and being yards away from running out of petrol (50 miles away from Bristol)*

80. Funniest cubing experience?
*None I miss all the funny stuff*

81. Do you cube at school/work?
*no never*

82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
*Slow and smooth*

83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
*crispy*

84. Do methods have speeds?
*yes cfop is obvs the fastest cuz faz*

85. Do you have a custom logo?
*ew logos on cubes*

86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
*no*

87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
*Sometimes*

88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
*No this pisses me off*

89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
*None. they don't need to know*

90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
*Florian modding my 4x4, 2 5x5's, and modding a guhong all with nothing but a razor blade* 

91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
*No this also pisses me off unless it's comp then its fine*

92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
*My stepdad and my sister*

93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
*I dno cuz I've forgotten*

94. First cubing competition?
*Uk Open 2009* 

95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
*Yes*

96. Where do you usually cube?
*where I am right now. sitting on my bed*

97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
*Always. That's when I just stop and do something else*

98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
*Some F2l alg *

99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
*sub 12 *

100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
*You will never know*


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
13
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
Rubiks
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
Embarassing
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
Have fun with cubing
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
Video of me getting sub-9 avg on Callum's cube
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
English teacher bragging about a sixthform person who could solve in 19s.
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
Myself mostly, internet for LL
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
V cube 6 from kirjava :3
9. How close is it?
A couple metres 
10. What time did you wake up today?
6:30AM
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
6:31AM
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
Computer
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Reading fimfiction and torking to CHJ
14. What was the last cube you bought?
Guhong2
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
45 minutes ago
16. Which cube was it?
New guhong2 which I modded yesterday
17. What was the scramble?
A generic one
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
Not yellow or white on left
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
Guhong2
20. What is your main OH cube?
Guhong2
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
Disgusted, unless OH then mehh
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
Feel like quitting cubing
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
CHJ overall, breandan in terms of cubing speed/knowledge
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
In my own small house, as opposed to this one.
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
Mid 6s if I dont quit
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
Breandan
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
No
28. Do you have a going out cube?
Yes, mini 50 zhanchi
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
13 3x3s and about 10 other puzzles.
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
7x7
31. Do you cube in public?
Yes
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
They actually listened to me and then I taught him.
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
4:30pm today
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
I would say, "pretty fast, 3x3 is sorta my speciality"
35. Favourite colour scheme?
The regular one
36. Favourite sticker colour?
Orange
37. Favourite event?
One handed
38. Favourite method?
Roux
39. Favourite lube?
50000weight differential equation oil
40. Favourite cubing video?
Gilles roux solves the cube/ marc waterman
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
N/A
42. Favourite cube store?
The cubicle
43. How much money would be worth it to quit cubing for the rest of your life?
0. Sentimental value can't be converted to real cash, and I'd only quit because I want to.
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
I dont tork therefore i don't sing
45. How long have you been cubing?
2 years
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
2 days
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 
50 
48. How many competitions have you attended?
3
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
People
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
Solved it in a room full of gangnam style dancing people
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
Ponies
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
RUR'U'R2'DR3U'R'U'RUR2'D'R or something like that
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
The one G perm I know
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
Think about it for a week then clean the core
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
1 because my turn accuracy can increase
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
Timed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
Yes. I dreamed I popped a cube on a bridge made of cage-like metal wiring
58. Cubes on your wish list?
None
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
People, or that it looks cool
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
How large groups of people can act sometimes.
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
Yes, it was a 12 tho haha
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
A rubik's cube shaped boat.
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
Sighted a little bit more
64. Stickered or stickerless?
Stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes?
Black
66. Righty or lefty?
Left, but sometimes write with right
67. Video or text tutorial?
Text
68. Blue or green?
Green
69. Red or orange?
Orange
70. White or yellow?
Yellow
71. Speed banana eating?
What are bananas?
72. Do you do the F perm?
Nope I don't do PLL.
73. Assembled or DIY?
DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with?
Guhong2
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
Maybe
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
Myself
78. Best cubing experience?
My first competition, or maybe one of the times I've met up with people.
79. Worst cubing experience?
THE GALA!!! Ughhh fooook.
80. Funniest cubing experience?
When Matt from numberphile asked for my autograph
81. Do you cube at school/work?
Yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
Slow smooth
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
Neither, gummy is always the best way. Just ask Pinkie pie.
84. Do methods have speeds?
Mostly no.
85. Do you have a custom logo?
Yes.
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
No
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
Sometimes
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
If they arent 3x3/
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
Well. All of them, if you count the other friends too.
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
Cycling in spain
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
Very rarely
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
4
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
Many many many times.
94. First cubing competition?
UKO2011
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
Many times.
96. Where do you usually cube?
At home
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
Not anymore
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
BH corners
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
Sub-6.66
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
FB chat and reading maybe. Maybe i should sleep but ehhh no need for the stuffs.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 12, 2013)

8 answers. Too lazy. 


Spoiler



1. 13
2. Rubiks (my math teacher's)
4. Sub-20 3x3 
5. Not sure. I think some square-1 video. Not sure though. 
6. Most annoying kid could solve one. I had to beat him (currently faster). Plus always wanted to know. 
7. Friend showed me PDF. Leyan Lo's beginner tutorial. 
8. My Zhanchi 
9. <1 foot


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2013)

Right...


Spoiler: Answers



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *12*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *Rubik's storebought*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *21 iirc*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *Get better; maybe a BLD success*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *Can't remember*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *A competition at school*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *Myself*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *QJ Pyra; SS 4x4 and 5x5 are just behind them*
9. How close is it? *About 30-40cms*
10. What time did you wake up today? *Around 07:15*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *8ish*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Computer; more reliable*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Sleeping*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *I bought - SS 4x4*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *About 15 minutes ago*
16. Which cube was it? *SS 4x4*
17. What was the scramble? *U Uw' L R2 B2 D' Rw' Uw' R2 B' Rw B2 R2 F' Fw2 L R' F' Rw' R2 D2 L' U2 R F2 Fw' B Uw2 D' F U F2 Fw2 B2 L Rw' R F2 B' U*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *For 3x3 - yellow on U; blue on F*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *Zhanchi*
20. What is your main OH cube? *Same Zhanchi*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Decent solve*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *Slow...*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Don't know*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *In space*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *Sub-10*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *Someone at school - averages around 2 minutes with a Rubik's*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *No*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *No*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *14 including electronic and broken ones*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *Megaminx/5x5 (5x5 was with a booklet for edges)*
31. Do you cube in public? *Yes*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *Don't know; I have had lots of "Wow..."s efore*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *Thursday*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *Quite fast; but there are many people that are way faster than me*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Standard; only one I have used*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *Don't know*
37. Favourite event? *4x4*
38. Favourite method? *ZZ probably*
39. Favourite lube? *Have only used Lubix*
40. Favourite cubing video? *Don't know*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *Don't know*
42. Favourite cube store? *Don't know*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? *Couldn't*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *No*
45. How long have you been cubing? *Around 16 months*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *Around a month when I had a problem with my computer*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *About 30-40 across different puzzles*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *None*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *Addicted*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Probably done a few patterns*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *Don't know*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *The EPLL's*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *G's/N's since I don't know them yet*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *Ignore them/clean or lube the springs*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *2; I could mod it*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Probably times*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *Yes; haven't we all?*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *Square-1*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *Amazing people*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *Having a bad day*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *Haven't been to a competition*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *4x4*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Can't BLD*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *Stickered*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *Black*
66. Righty or lefty? *Right; also right for OH*
67. Video or text tutorial? *Depends what you want to learn*
68. Blue or green? *Blue*
69. Red or orange? *Orange*
70. White or yellow? *Yellow*
71. Speed banana eating? *Haven't done it*
72. Do you do the F perm? *Of course*
73. Assembled or DIY? *Assembled*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *4x4*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *Probably not*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *Probably 2x2*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Family and friends*
78. Best cubing experience? *Don't know*
79. Worst cubing experience? *SS 4x4 popping*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *A teacher popping my Zhanchi*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *Yes*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Fast and choppy*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *Crispy*
84. Do methods have speeds? *No*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *No*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *Yes*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Yes*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *No*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *Most/all*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *Nothing really*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *No*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *None yet*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *Homework*
94. First cubing competition? *Haven't been to one*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *Nearly lost an internal piece of my SS 4x4*
96. Where do you usually cube? *At home*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Yes*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *A 5x5 edge pairing alg*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *One that completes a PB average*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *Finish my homework*


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
12
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
Rubik's
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
About two iPhones
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
1000 4BLDs
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
Something by Cyoubx
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
Haiyan 
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
Dan Brown
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
My GuHong V1 <3
9. How close is it?
In my lap
10. What time did you wake up today?
6:30
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
7:30
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
Computer duh
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Sleeping up for today's comp
14. What was the last cube you bought?
I bought a crappy type alpha from Brandon D a few weeks ago.
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
Right before I started answering these questions
16. Which cube was it?
My 3x3
17. What was the scramble?
Idk
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
My BLD orientation, BR (it was a 3BLD)
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
Guhong V1
20. What is your main OH cube?
55mm Zhanchi
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
Pretty happy
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
Pretty upset
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
Marcin Zalewski!
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
At a competition
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
Really fast
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
Rowe
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
No
28. Do you have a going out cube?
Not really
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
40 ish
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
7x7
31. Do you cube in public?
Yeah
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
OMG, a rubik? And solved!?!?
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
In the car
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
I'd say i'm only good at BLD
35. Favourite colour scheme?
Normal
36. Favourite sticker colour?
Fluorescent orange
37. Favourite event?
4BLD
38. Favourite method?
3-Style
39. Favourite lube?
50k diff oil
40. Favourite cubing video?
Anything by D-faze
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
"Short answer no. Long answer NOOOOOOOOOOOO" (not sure who said that)
42. Favourite cube store?
Thecubicle
43. How much money would be worth it to quit cubing for the rest of your life?
A bunch
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
No
45. How long have you been cubing?
Almost 2 years
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
About 4 months
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
100
48. How many competitions have you attended?
12 if you count today's
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
Addict
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
Made my own logo
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
Everything
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
H-Perm
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
V-perm
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
Lube it
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
Pops but doesn't lock up
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
Untimed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
No
58. Cubes on your wish list?
None
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
Competitions
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
Noncubers
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
Yes
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
4x4
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
Blind
64. Stickered or stickerless?
Stickers
65. White cubes or black cubes?
White
66. Righty or lefty?
Righty
67. Video or text tutorial?
Video
68. Blue or green?
Green 
69. Red or orange?
Orange
70. White or yellow?
Yellow
71. Speed banana eating?
Yes!
72. Do you do the F perm?
Sometimes
73. Assembled or DIY?
Assembled
74. Favourite cube to play with?
4x4
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
Probably
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
4BLD/3BLD
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
My dad
78. Best cubing experience?
NR
79. Worst cubing experience?
First comp 4/7 multi
80. Funniest cubing experience?
Getting 3 V-perms in an official OH average
81. Do you cube at school/work?
Sometimes 
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
Both
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
None of the above
84. Do methods have speeds?
BLD methods do
85. Do you have a custom logo?
Yes
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
Sometimes
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
No
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
Not if I can help it
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
All of them
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
Ice skating
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
All but my main
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
About 20
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
Yes 
94. First cubing competition?
Harvard Spring 2013
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
No
96. Where do you usually cube?
At my desk
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
Not really
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
M R U R' U R U2 R' U M'
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
Top five all time 
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
compete!


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, why not  I might get bored though so don't expect quality answers 



Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *11*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *Dollar store cube*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *~18.5cm*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *Switch completely to ZZ, sub-20 maybe*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *Zane's year delayed blind solve I think?*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *Friends*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *Mostly Dan Brown*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *Mf8 Sq-1*
9. How close is it? *~5cm from my left elbow*
10. What time did you wake up today? *I dunno, but I got up just before 10am*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *30.88 -.-*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Most of the time, computer scrambles*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Asleep *
14. What was the last cube you bought? *Umm, I can't remember *
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *Maybe 10min ago*
16. Which cube was it? *Mf8 Sq-1*
17. What was the scramble? *Hand scramble, because I couldn't be bothered using computer generated scramble*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *Orange on top, Green on front, Black on right*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *Guhong V2*
20. What is your main OH cube? *Same cube*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Annoyed that such a good time wasn't sub-15 *
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *Meh, bad solve*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Dunno*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *Dunno*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *Dunno*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *Faz*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *Can't remember *
28. Do you have a going out cube? *Not really*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *Too many*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *7x7*
31. Do you cube in public? *Not often*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *Dunno*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *On "holiday" a few days ago*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *Not that good*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Normal*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *Dunno*
37. Favourite event? *This changes often, right now though Sq-1 *
38. Favourite method? *ZZ*
39. Favourite lube? *Maru*
40. Favourite cubing video? *Dunno*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *Dunno*
42. Favourite cube store? *Dunno*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? *I don't understand question?*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *No*
45. How long have you been cubing? *~3 1/2 years*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *Well, I never really stopped...*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?*Maybe ~20?*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *13*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *Dunno*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Dunno*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *Dunno*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *Ub I guess?*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *N-perms...*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *Not care *
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *No pop cube*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Timed*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *I dunno*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *None*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *Dunno*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *Dunno*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *Yes*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *3x3, preffered Guhong V2*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Sighted*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *Stickered*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *Black*
66. Righty or lefty? *Right handed*
67. Video or text tutorial? *Depends which is of higher quality*
68. Blue or green? *Greeeeen*
69. Red or orange? *Orange*
70. White or yellow? *Yellow I guess*
71. Speed banana eating? *Yum*
72. Do you do the F perm? *Aww hell nah!*
73. Assembled or DIY? *Assembled because I'm lazy*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *3x3*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *Depends*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *Pyra*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Dunno*
78. Best cubing experience? *Dunno*
79. Worst cubing experience? *Dunno*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *Dunno*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *Nah*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Fast n' choppeh*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *Dunno*
84. Do methods have speeds? *Nah*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *Nah*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *Nah*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Not really*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *Not really*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *Most of them I think*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *Dunno*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *Yeah, mostly*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *None *
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *Yes, many times *
94. First cubing competition? *Melbourne Summer Open 2010*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *I don't think so*
96. Where do you usually cube? *At home*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Not really*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *Sq-1 algs*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *Sub-20 is always nice, for reference my normal average is 22, and with ZZ is 25 *
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *Cube moar *


----------



## Genesis (Jan 13, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?*11*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?*Rubik's*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)*22.4cm*
4. What are your goals for the next few months?*Sub 1.5 5x5*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?*Couybx's double factory solve*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?*Interest*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?*Pogobat/Dan Brown*
8. What cube is closest to you right now?*SS5x5*
9. How close is it?*Probably5cm*
10. What time did you wake up today?0930
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?*0933*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?*Solving computer scramble, scrambling hand scramble*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?*Sleeping*
14. What was the last cube you bought?*Helicopter cube*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?*Afew minutes ago*
16. Which cube was it?*SS5x5*
17. What was the scramble?*Average*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?*Did not take notice, probably red*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?*Dayan ZhanChi*
20. What is your main OH cube?*LingYun*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?*Probably getting another single PB soon*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?*Temporary Rage Quit*
23. Who is your favourite cuber?*Probably Lin Chen or Sarah Strong*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?*All 7 wonders of Earth*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?*Hopefully sub 1 5x5, sub 4 7x7*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?*Maybe Wang JunWen?*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?*Nope*
28. Do you have a going out cube?*Don't have specific ones*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?*50 I guess*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?*7x7*
31. Do you cube in public?*Yes*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?*No impression*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?*Last week*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?*Decent*
35. Favourite colour scheme?*American Colour Scheme*
36. Favourite sticker colour?*NIL*
37. Favourite event?*7x7 and 5x5*
38. Favourite method?
39. Favourite lube?*Diff oil*
40. Favourite cubing video?*This is hard.... Probably 5x5 and 7x7 WR vids*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?*Speedcubin*
42. Favourite cube store?*JeansPearly*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?*Depends*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?*I don't sing*
45. How long have you been cubing?*Singe end of 08, start of 09*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?*Around 8 months of occasional solve*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?*2=800*
48. How many competitions have you attended?*1*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?*Love-hate*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?*No idea*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?*Pretty Little Liars*
52. Favourite PLL/alg?*T perm*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?*NIL*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?*Prefer no springy *
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?*Never lock ups*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?*Timed ones are probably reaching untimed ones*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?*I just had one last night*
58. Cubes on your wish list?*Dayan6 when it comes out, SS pyra, Kelvin's puzzles Square 1*
59. Favourite thing about cubing?*Interaction with awesome peeps*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?*Non cubers*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?*Nope*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?*NIL*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?*Can't do BLD*
64. Stickered or stickerless?*Stickered*
65. White cubes or black cubes?*White*
66. Righty or lefty?*Righty*
67. Video or text tutorial?*Video, fine with both, though*
68. Blue or green?*Green*
69. Red or orange?*NIL*
70. White or yellow?*NIL*
71. Speed banana eating?*Have not tried before*
72. Do you do the F perm?*Yes*
73. Assembled or DIY?*As long s the screws are not screwed up, there's no diff*
74. Favourite cube to play with?*SS5x5*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?*Probably*
76. Which WCA event are you best at?*No idea*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?*Nobody*
78. Best cubing experience?*NIL*
79. Worst cubing experience?*NIL*
80. Funniest cubing experience?*No idea*
81. Do you cube at school/work?*Yes*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?*Latter*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?*First one*
84. Do methods have speeds?*No*
85. Do you have a custom logo?*I wish I had*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?*I have shelf though*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?*Sometimes*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?*Sometimes*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?*Quite alot*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?*NIL*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?*Depends on person*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?*0*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?*Yes*
94. First cubing competition?*Singpore open 2012*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?*Twice. V6*
96. Where do you usually cube?*Home*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?*Yes*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?*No Idea*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?*Sub 18 AO5, Sub 13 single*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?*No idea*


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *I can't remember exactly, but as a guess around 8 or 9 years old.*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *Unknown (not Rubik's brand, something crappy though).*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *20.6cm~.*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *No cubing goals. Non-cubing goals are to save for a couch, tv, ps3, and flights to WCs.*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *This. (I had to search back very far in my youtube history to find that).*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *Well... myself, more than anything. *
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *Myself (with assistance from the Rubik's booklet).*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *Technically, my OH cube.*
9. How close is it? *Almost a metre away.*
10. What time did you wake up today? *Depends if you count waking up during the night... I woke up for the last time around 9:30am.*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *N/A.*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Computer.*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Sleeping.*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *SS4 V3.*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *Yesterday sometime around 4:30pm.*
16. Which cube was it? *5x5.*
17. What was the scramble? *Don't know... hand scramble.*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *Start scrambling or start solving? I'm CN, I scramble with the WCA orientation.*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *Zhanchi.*
20. What is your main OH cube? *I don't really have one at the moment.*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Bad time.*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *Horrible time.*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Dene Beardsley (that guy is so ossum).*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *Somewhere.*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *Same time as I am now (14~).*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *Fazzles.*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *No.*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *Going out where?*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *Don't feel like counting; around 50.*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *Either 8x8 or gigaminx (not sure which has the most cubies).*
31. Do you cube in public? *Yes.*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *Anyone that looked but didn't bother me.*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *Melbourne Central food court.*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *I would tell them the times that I average.*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Standard.*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *Don't know, never thought about it.*
37. Favourite event? *5x5.*
38. Favourite method? *My own last 4 edges for 7x7+ method.*
39. Favourite lube? *Maru.*
40. Favourite cubing video? *This one. (I haven't got in a good hi-five in ages).*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *Stefan - "OMG the winner of the 2009 dumbest post award has already been determined. The year has just begun, but this can't possibly be beaten."*
42. Favourite cube store? *Andy *
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? *Quite cubing? XD . But more seriously, $10,000 would probably win me over.*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *Non-stop? Kind of a vague question. Usually I cube while listening to music on my computer while singing on and off the whole time, depending on the music.*
45. How long have you been cubing? *Since mid-year 2007.*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *I've never really stopped cubing; sometimes I go through periods where I rarely practise, but I've never completely stopped.*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *Nowadays, 0.*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *26.*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *Ossum.*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Solve on ice.*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *I was watching an episode of The IT Crowd lately, and there was a cube on Roy's desk.*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *Anti-clockwise U perm / L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?* If I lease it, does that mean it will show up every time? How much would that cost? (Just joking, E perm / x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x).*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *Deal with it.*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *Definitely 2.*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Timed.*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *Many times.*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *55mm Zhanchi.*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *It is an enjoyable hobby.*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *I still suck at it.*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *Yes.*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *5x5.*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Sighted.*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *Stickered.*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *Black.*
66. Righty or lefty? *Ambi.*
67. Video or text tutorial? *No preference.*
68. Blue or green? *Blue.*
69. Red or orange? *Red.*
70. White or yellow? *White.*
71. Speed banana eating? *No thanks.*
72. Do you do the F perm? *Damn straight, I never take the DNF like a man.*
73. Assembled or DIY? *Whichever is cheaper.*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *If the question is asking "favourite cube to fiddle around with while watching tv or whatever" then I guess 8x8.*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *I guess.*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *Square-1 is my best single, 6x6 is my best average.*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Anyone prepared to pay me good money.*
78. Best cubing experience? *Either when Frank Morris introduced himself to me at my first ever competition, or 5x5 finals at WCs.*
79. Worst cubing experience? *MCD 2011.*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *I guess the time Bob got really drunk and fell asleep on the floor and I took a pic of him with a bottle in each hand *
81. Do you cube at school/work? *I used to cube at uni.*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Fast and choppy for 3x3 and 4x4. Slow and smooth for bigger cubes.*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *Whowut, crunchy? I dunno, I'll pick clicky.*
84. Do methods have speeds? *Yes.*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *No. *
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *Not really.*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Preferably.*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *No.*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *What friends?*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *Slouch.*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *Depends who it is, and which cube it is.*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *A few.*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *Probably.*
94. First cubing competition? *San Francisco Open 2009.*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *No.*
96. Where do you usually cube? *At my computer.*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Mildly frustrated. I'm not the angry type.*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *Some megaminx corner orientation algorithms.*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *I think if it's a good solve for me at the time I'd be happy (e.g. sub50 4x4, or sub1:30 5x5 would make me happy these days; I wouldn't go running around the room though).*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *Find something else to do while I endure this dull soccer match (Sydney FC vs. Melbourne Heart... boooooringggggg).*


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 14, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
Fourteen 
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
Rubik's
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
22cm
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
Solve faster, solve different cubes, learn cmll.
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
9.49 OH single LLskip
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
The world record solve video. 
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
Rubik's.com
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
Dayan Guhong V2. Its about 3 meters away.
9. How close is it?
See question eight.
10. What time did you wake up today?
9:30am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
12:00am/12:01am
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
Computer.
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Cubing
14. What was the last cube you bought?
Rubik's 4x4x4.
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
About 2 hours ago.
16. Which cube was it?
Dayan Guhong V2
17. What was the scramble?
Hand scrambled.
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
Orange or red block on the right.
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
Guhong V2
20. What is your main OH cube?
Guhong v2.
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
"Ah, nice time!"
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
"damn it!"
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
5BLD
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
Anywhere with good lighting.
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
Sub 10? I have no idea, really.
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
Besides me, my friend Frances. He is the only other person i know who can solve. 
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
No. 
28. Do you have a going out cube?
GhostHand. Its nice and quite so i dont annoy people. 
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
23
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
5x5x5.
31. Do you cube in public?
Yes.
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
Some guy ran around with his arms out shouting, "GOOOOAAAAALLLLLL!" 
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
English class on friday.
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
Better than the average bear. 
35. Favourite colour scheme?
standard.
36. Favourite sticker colour?
i dont discriminate. 
37. Favourite event?
3x3x3
38. Favourite method?
I like all the main 3. ZZ, CFOP, Roux
39. Favourite lube?
Lubix
40. Favourite cubing video?
5BLD's 6.88 avg5 for cubing olympics
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
none.
42. Favourite cube store?
none.
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
no amount because i would constantly be wanting to solve for ever.
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
at home i am almost always singing.
45. How long have you been cubing?
Four Months
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
i havent
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
too many. or too few. 
48. How many competitions have you attended?
One.
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
Cuber.
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
Moonwalked while solving.
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
I am always thinking about cubing.
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
dont have one.
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
dont have one.
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
if it wasnt my main i would just leave it. if it was my main i would lube the coar.
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
1
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
even steven 
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
dont know.
58. Cubes on your wish list?
none.
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
Doing it.
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
Having a really bad day.
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
No
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
3x3x3
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
Sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless?
Stickerd
65. White cubes or black cubes?
White.
66. Righty or lefty?
Right
67. Video or text tutorial?
Text with video examples. 
68. Blue or green?
69. Red or orange?
70. White or yellow?
71. Speed banana eating?
Once.
72. Do you do the F perm?
i dont usually do perms.
73. Assembled or DIY?
DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with?
dont have one
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
Yes
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
why should i waste my time teaching somebody? if they want to learn how they can look it up.
78. Best cubing experience?
Dont have one.
79. Worst cubing experience?
Dont have one.
80. Funniest cubing experience?
Dont have one.
81. Do you cube at school/work?
Yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
Slow and smooth
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
Clicky like the wityou
84. Do methods have speeds?
some dont, lots do.
85. Do you have a custom logo?
no
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
No
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
Sometimes
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
Yes 
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
most
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
Walked across the road
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
Yes
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
No one
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
All of the time
94. First cubing competition?
Waterloo winter open 2012 or something
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
Yes
96. Where do you usually cube?
Home
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
Sometimes
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
colums 
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
Top 5.
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? 
Homework... lol!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 14, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 16
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Pretty sure it was an old Rubik's brand
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? 24cm
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Sub10 Square-1 average
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? Ummm... Dunno, I don't really watch many videos
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? I saw Leyan Lo's world record solve on TV
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? I solved it on my own the first time, then learned Mark Jeays' solution (I think that's his name).
8. What cube is closest to you right now? Calvin's Square-1
9. How close is it? 1 foot from my left hand.
10. What time did you wake up today? 10:30am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? Dunno... maybe noonish?
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? I usually handscramble because I'm lazy
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? Watching Batman 
14. What was the last cube you bought? 50mm zhanchi
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? earlier today
16. Which cube was it? aforementioned 50mm zhanchi
17. What was the scramble? hand scrambled
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? White top red front
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? zhanchi
20. What is your main OH cube? 50mm zhanchi
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? meh
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? fail.
23. Who is your favourite cuber? joey gouly
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? on the moon
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? 13ish?
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? Rowe Hessler
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? nope.
28. Do you have a going out cube? nope.
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? too many to count. Somewhere between 50 and 100
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 11x11x11
31. Do you cube in public? occasionally
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? ummmm... the same reaction I always get. "I used to peel off the stickers"
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? work.
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? pretty good.
35. Favourite colour scheme? BOY
36. Favourite sticker colour? White
37. Favourite event? Square-1
38. Favourite method? Human Thistlethwaite
39. Favourite lube? Maru
40. Favourite cubing video? My U2' video.
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? anything from Brest
42. Favourite cube store? lightake
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? I'm cheap... maybe a few grand.
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? yes.
45. How long have you been cubing? 6 years
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? a few weeks
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 20-30
48. How many competitions have you attended? 23
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? awesome
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? solved it
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? no idea
52. Favourite PLL/alg? Toss-up between Z and H
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? F Perm
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? solve it
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? 2.
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? untimed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? not that I can recall, but probably
58. Cubes on your wish list? anything I haven't solved yet.
59. Favourite thing about cubing? being the best
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? "I used to peel the stickers off"
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? Yes.
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? Stickerless Zhanchi - zero maintenance required.
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless? stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes? I don't really care. I like white, but black is more discreet
66. Righty or lefty? righty, but I OH left.
67. Video or text tutorial? text
68. Blue or green? green
69. Red or orange? red
70. White or yellow? white
71. Speed banana eating? nope.
72. Do you do the F perm? NEVER.
73. Assembled or DIY? DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with? any 3x3
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? nope.
76. Which WCA event are you best at? Square-1
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? Bob Marley
78. Best cubing experience? Every nationals
79. Worst cubing experience? none.
80. Funniest cubing experience? popped on live TV
81. Do you cube at school/work? yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? slow and smooth
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? crispy
84. Do methods have speeds? yes
85. Do you have a custom logo? no
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? nope.
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? sometimes
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? never.
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? all of them
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? juggle chainsaws
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? sure.
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 7
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? no
94. First cubing competition? Discover Science Center 2007
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? Yes.
96. Where do you usually cube? at my desk
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? not really
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? I learned some new G perms a few weeks ago. 
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Eh, it varies. For 3x3 solves right now I'm happy with anything sub14
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? I'm going to Disneyland! (actually, I just came from there)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 14, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *14*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? * Rubik’s*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *24.5cm*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *None*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *Noah NAR*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *Dakota Harris, he needs to make a comeback*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *Ryan Heise’s site*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *SS 7x7*
9. How close is it? *A meter away*
10. What time did you wake up today?* 9:40*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *Haven’t done any yet.*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Computer*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Watching movies*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *Guhong 2*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *Saturday 1/12*
16. Which cube was it?* 3x3*
17. What was the scramble?* I dunno*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *Black on D*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *Guhong 2*
20. What is your main OH cube? *Zhanchi*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Meh*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *Lol messed up*
23. Who is your favourite cuber?* Dakota Harris if you counted retired cubers. If not, Kirjava*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *Peak of Everest*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?* Sub-1 minute*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?* Rowe methinks*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *Nay*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *nope*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?* Maybe 30-50 *
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *7x7*
31. Do you cube in public*? If I have one and I’m bored*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?* $100*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *Monmouth County Open*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *I’m okay.*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Standard with black instead of white*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *green*
37. Favourite event?* 4x4*
38. Favourite method? *PSCRM*
39. Favourite lube? *Anything thick*
40. Favourite cubing video? *None*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *"I love small kittens. When I grow up, I'm going to get one. And when it gets big, I'm going to kill it and get another small kitten but not really." a small kitten*
42. Favourite cube store? *Every cube store that gives me cubes. *
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? * 75 Pounds of Pure Gold*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *Only the pokemon themes song*
45. How long have you been cubing? *7 years*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?* Like even casual cubing, probably a few months…half a year*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *5*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *8*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *Slow*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Made a Roux Tutorial without even knowing Roux*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *Pancakes,
*52. Favourite PLL/alg? *U2 M2 U2
*53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *E2 M E2 M’
*54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *nothing
*55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *The latter describes a tighter cube so I’ll go with that. 
*56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Timed
*57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *Nay
*58. Cubes on your wish list? *Nothing
*59. Favourite thing about cubing? *The people
*60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *THE PEOPLE
*61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *yep
*62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *A 3x3
*63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Sighted
*64. Stickered or stickerless? *stickered
*65. White cubes or black cubes? *white
*66. Righty or lefty? *lefty
*67. Video or text tutorial? *text
*68. Blue or green? *green
*69. Red or orange? *red
*70. White or yellow?* black
*71. Speed banana eating? *yes
*72. Do you do the F perm? *DNF
*73. Assembled or DIY? *Assembled knowing I will take it apart anyway
*74. Favourite cube to play with? *4x4
*75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *Not until sale*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *Probably 3x3*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Someone that already knows. I don’t wanna do work =(
*78. Best cubing experience? *Nats2012
*79. Worst cubing experience? *7x7Pop at Nats2012. Some guy picked up the piece
*80. Funniest cubing experience? *Orangina*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *sometimes*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Slow and choppy
*83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?*crispy
*84. Do methods have speeds? *no
*85. Do you have a custom logo? *no
*86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *yep*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Yep*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *yep
*89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *Almost all
*90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *I can’t remember from all the alcohol
*91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *Not anymore
*92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *Lots between IRL and my tutorial videos
*93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *Like falling asleep
*94. First cubing competition? *Princeton 08
*95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *nope
*96. Where do you usually cube? *At competitions
*97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Not anymore
*98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *People are fast*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *Sub-10 minutes and I’m good*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *Get food.
*


----------



## JasonK (Jan 16, 2013)

Because people are actually going to read this... 



Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
*14 or 15, not sure if it was after my birthday or not*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
*Rubik's*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
*18 cm (tinyhands  )*
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
*Consistent sub-2 5x5, get back into BLD*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
*Florian's 5x5 mod tutorial*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
*Badmephisto*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
*Originally some random website I can't find anymore. When I got into speedcubing: Badmephisto*
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
*Shengshou pyraminx*
9. How close is it?
*Right next to my hand*
10. What time did you wake up today?
*10am*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
*Haven't solved one yet*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
*Computer*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
*Modding my 5x5*
14. What was the last cube you bought?
*Cubetwist Square-1*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
*About 1am last night (10 hours ago)*
16. Which cube was it?
*3x3*
17. What was the scramble?
*Hand scramble*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
*White/Yellow cross, BLD orientation is YB*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
*Lubix Zhanchi*
20. What is your main OH cube?
*Same*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
*Meh, bad but wouldn't destroy an average*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
*lolfail*
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
*Odder for pyra inspiration, Kir for general awesomeness*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
*World Championships*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
*10-11 maybe? I improve in bursts so who knows...*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
*Feliks Zemdegs*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
*Don't think so*
28. Do you have a going out cube?
*I rarely cube in public, so no*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
*About 30*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
*7x7*
31. Do you cube in public?
*Rarely*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
*Nothing stands out, it's nice when they're impressed but not over-the-top about it.*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
*On a coach back from Canberra*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
*Not terrible *
35. Favourite colour scheme?
*Standard BOY*
36. Favourite sticker colour?
*Fluorescent yellow*
37. Favourite event?
*Pyraminx*
38. Favourite method?
*K4*
39. Favourite lube?
*50K diff oil*
40. Favourite cubing video?
*Kirjava's 20 methods video*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
*"LMAO if only Einstein had impregnated your mom..."
— Stefan Pochmann*
42. Favourite cube store?
*Whatever's cheapest*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
*Who the hell would pay me to quit cubing?*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
*Probably*
45. How long have you been cubing?
*First solved a cube 4 years ago, been 'speedcubin' for 3 years.*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
*Since really getting into it, 10 days.*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
*50ish*
48. How many competitions have you attended?
*9*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
*Same as most of us I guess: addicted*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
*Nothing I can think of*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
*An ad on TV with a cube, can't remember what it was for*
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
*PLL: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
Any alg: R' F' R U R U' R' F*
53. Least favourite PLL/alg?
*Gc. It's not my slowest, I just hate the alg.*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
*Clean/re-lube the core*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
*1 - that was my main for about a year *
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
*Timed*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
*Possibly, I don't remember dreams*
58. Cubes on your wish list?
*None right now, just got everything I needed*
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
*Unlike a lot of hobbies, it's very easy to tell when you're improving.*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
*It's very easy to tell when you're not improving...*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
*A few times*.
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
*3x3*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
*Sighted, but BLD is awesome too*
64. Stickered or stickerless?
*Stickered*
65. White cubes or black cubes?
*Black for small puzzles, white for big ones*
66. Righty or lefty?
*Righty*
67. Video or text tutorial?
*Text or concise video*
68. Blue or green?
*Blue*
69. Red or orange?
*Orange*
70. White or yellow?
*Yellow*
71. Speed banana eating?
*Give me a minute to try this... yeah nah*
72. Do you do the F perm?
*Yes, and I love it*
73. Assembled or DIY?
*Assembled by someone who knows what they're doing, otherwise DIY*
74. Favourite cube to play with?
*3x3*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
*If it's good*
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
*Pyraminx*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
*Isaac Newton*
78. Best cubing experience?
*Getting a sub-20 single on my second official solve ever (I averaged 25)*
79. Worst cubing experience?
*Continuously failing at 4BLD*
80. Funniest cubing experience?
*Wasn't funny at the time, but looking back on it my OcR pyraminx average: 5.55, 4.36, 4.58, 4.93, 15.72*
81. Do you cube at school/work?
*Nope*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
*Slow and smooth is better, but when I'm not concentrating I'm fast and choppy*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
*Smooth?*
84. Do methods have speeds?
*Methods have positives and negatives. Some methods have too many negatives to be competitive, but most can be made good by a cuber who can minimise the impact of the negatives and capitalise on the postives.*
85. Do you have a custom logo?
*Ew logos*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
*Nope, just on a shelf*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
*Generally no*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
*Not somewhere I can see it*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
*A few, but most haven't seen me solve*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
*Drink? I don't do much dangerous stuff*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
*Sure if they ask*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
*One, my brother. He got faster than me, then quit.*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
*Too many times...*
94. First cubing competition?
*Melbourne Summer 2011*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
*Just once. A piece popped and flew out of the car window while we were driving on a freeway*
96. Where do you usually cube?
*My bedroom*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
*When I cube under any kind of pressure (comp, racing with others etc) I get frustrated easily. When I'm just cubing by myself I'm calm.*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
*Some random F2L tricks from Jayden*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
*I feel happy when I don't fail, but for a reaction it'd need to be close to PB*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
*Open the package that arrived while I was doing this*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 16, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Because people are actually going to read this...



Actually, I just read everybody's. I forgot to subscribe to the thread and just realized how many people actually did the questionnaire.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 17, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 
15
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? 
Rubiks
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
Small: 18-19cm
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
consistent sub 20 3x3 (average average 18-21), sub 3 5x5, sub 90 4x4, find missing piece for 6x6
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
CBC ghostcube 5x5
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
Some guy in school who could solve it in 3-5min, oh and my mum knew too
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
Video on metacafe, don;t recall the name, was a good method
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
3x3 in my bag
9. How close is it?
8m
10. What time did you wake up today?
6:30am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
10:32am
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
hand, I mostly do untimed solves
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
in bed
14. What was the last cube you bought?
SS6x6 and 7x7 for xmas
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
3-4 hours ago
16. Which cube was it?
5x5
17. What was the scramble?
handscramble
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
idc for 5x5, whatever centre is easiest
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
57mm black zhanchi
20. What is your main OH cube?
55mm white zhanchi
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
Pretty happy
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
Ugh...
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
idk: Dan (CBC)'s vids are pretty cool, and he's about a second or two faster than me so pretty cool to watch him
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
In a comp
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
sub 12 
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
I saw breandan and alex at UKO 2012
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
no
28. Do you have a going out cube?
yes, I usually bring my zhanchi
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
9-10
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
7x7
31. Do you cube in public?
in school, sometimes on a bus
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
WTF
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
school
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
I'm pretty fast, nowhere near the fastest.
35. Favourite colour scheme?
superflip on a 7x7
36. Favourite sticker colour?
red
37. Favourite event?
3x3
38. Favourite method?
CFOP is all I really know for 3x3, freeslice is pretty fun for 5x5. I love watching roux solves though I don't really know roux.
39. Favourite lube?
50k weight diff oil
40. Favourite cubing video?
faz' 51.09 5x5. I cannot fathom how you solve it that fast.
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
idk
42. Favourite cube store?
51morefun
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
a lot
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
probably although I wouldn't recall
45. How long have you been cubing?
6 months
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
a 3 day break after the UKO 
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
50-100
48. How many competitions have you attended?
1
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
sensei (some guys at school I taught who know I'm half japanese call me this xD)
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
modding :3
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
idk
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
t perm
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
n perm (or r-perm lately)
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
nope
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
1
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
untimed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
no
58. Cubes on your wish list?
another zhanchi, dayan 6 and 2x2, maybe another shegshou 6x6 and megaminx 
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
getting NL PB's 
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
lockups
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
nope
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
a 100x100, would take so long to solve I will be saved :3
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless?
stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes?
black
66. Righty or lefty?
right
67. Video or text tutorial?
video
68. Blue or green?
green
69. Red or orange?
red
70. White or yellow?
white
71. Speed banana eating?
speed chocolate eating :3
72. Do you do the F perm?
ahahahaha
73. Assembled or DIY?
assembled
74. Favourite cube to play with?
5x5 or 7x7, I'm torn
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
yes probably
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
steven gerrard
78. Best cubing experience?
sub 18 average
79. Worst cubing experience?
losing a piece to my 6x6 on THE VERY FIRST TURNS
80. Funniest cubing experience?
super pop explosions
81. Do you cube at school/work?
yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
slow and smooth
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
clicky
84. Do methods have speeds?
yes
85. Do you have a custom logo?
no
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
not really
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
yes, got a PB average by 1 and a half seconds by listening to two steps from hell
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
I try not to, unless it's a pattern
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
most, if not all.
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
karate
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
yes
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
about 5-6
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
homework, which I should maybe be doing now (nah)
94. First cubing competition?
UKO 2012
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
yes, don't go there xD
96. Where do you usually cube?
home
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
sometimes, when my cube becomes shitty or my hands are cold.
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
a dot OLL case
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
top 50% I'd be happy with (all sub 20)
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
eat probably.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 17, 2013)

Spoiler



100 Qubing Questions

1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? Can't remember. 20 perhaps.
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Some cheap knock-off.
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? I haven't got anything to measure with properly, but as we're cubers, 2 Zhanchis and 2 cubies.
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Consistent sub 30s on 3x3 and getting a sub-2 4x4. 
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? Thrawst's Square-1 tutorial.
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? A friend.
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? The same friend as in q. 6.
8. What cube is closest to you right now? Even match between Wittwo 2x2 and Zhanchi. I think the Zhanchi is half an inch closer.
9. How close is it? About a foot.
10. What time did you wake up today? 7.20 am.
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? Around 3 pm.
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? Computer scrambles
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? Reading in my bed.
14. What was the last cube you bought? If you are talking strictly cubes, a Skewb, else Megaminx.
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? Just before I started this questionnaire.
16. Which cube was it? WitTwo 2x2
17. What was the scramble? Just a random hand scramble.
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? White/cross on bottom.
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? Guhong
20. What is your main OH cube? I don't do OH
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? That will never happen.
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? Yes!!! It happens occasionally, but it's still rare enough to get me excited.
23. Who is your favourite cuber? Don't know. I've met some great people. Arnaud, Geert Bicler, Zoe de Moffarts, to name a few.
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? At home
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? I hope to be in the low 20s.
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? Mats
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? Nope
28. Do you have a going out cube? Nope
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? 15
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 5x5
31. Do you cube in public? Yes.
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? Wow. That was fast!
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? Marseille Airport in France.
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? Very good. I can solve it almost every time.
35. Favourite colour scheme? Standard.
36. Favourite sticker colour? Green.
37. Favourite event? 3x3.
38. Favourite method? CFOP.
39. Favourite lube? Lubix for 3x3, Maru for everything else.
40. Favourite cubing video? Don't have one.
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? Don't know.
42. Favourite cube store? Cubedepotusa.com
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? I don't think any amount of money could make me quit.
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? Nope, but I have been singing while I was cubing.
45. How long have you been cubing? 2 years seriously.
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? A couple of days. 
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 30ish.
48. How many competitions have you attended? 15.
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? 
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? Take it apart and put it back together.
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? 
52. Favourite PLL/alg? T-perm/Sune
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? N-perm/Square-1 parity.
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? Use a different cube.
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? 1
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? Timed solves
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? Yes.
58. Cubes on your wish list? Shengshou 6x6
59. Favourite thing about cubing? Going to competitions and meeting other cubers.
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? Missing out on Church when going to competitions.
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? Yes.
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? Guhong
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? Sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless? Stickered.
65. White cubes or black cubes? White
66. Righty or lefty? Righty
67. Video or text tutorial? Video with text as guidance.
68. Blue or green? Green.
69. Red or orange? Orange.
70. White or yellow? White.
71. Speed banana eating? No.
72. Do you do the F perm? Yes, regularly.
73. Assembled or DIY? Assembled.
74. Favourite cube to play with? Guhong
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? No.
76. Which WCA event are you best at? 3x3.
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? Don't know. 
78. Best cubing experience? First time solving a cube without a tutorial.
79. Worst cubing experience? Driving to the UK (from The Netherlands) while beginning to get ill, being ill throughout the competition and feeling absolutely miserable whilst driving home.
80. Funniest cubing experience? Can't think of anything really funny,
81. Do you cube at school/work? No.
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? Fast and choppy.
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? Crispy
84. Do methods have speeds? No
85. Do you have a custom logo? No
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? No
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? No
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? Only my Megaminx, because I can't solve that one because of colourblindness.
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? Most of them.
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? Driving a car.
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? Yes.
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? None.
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? No.
94. First cubing competition? Dutch Open 2011.
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? No.
96. Where do you usually cube? Behind my computer.
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Yes, especially when I get an N-perm or E-perm on an otherwise good solve.
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? Yau 4x4.
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? I'm happy when I make it to the 2nd round of a competition.
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? Watch House on TV.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 10
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Rubik's
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? Can't be bothered measuring 
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Meh, get sub 15
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? v-cube 5 mod :3
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? Myself
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? Dan Brown
8. What cube is closest to you right now? WitTwo
9. How close is it? A metre away
10. What time did you wake up today? 6:10 am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? 8:00 am
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? computer
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? sleeping
14. What was the last cube you bought? I don't know 
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? 3 hours ago
16. Which cube was it? 55mm Zhanchi
17. What was the scramble? hand
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? WCA Standerd
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? 55mm Zhanchi/Guhong II
20. What is your main OH cube? 55mm Zhanchi
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? The same as every other solve.
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? Crap
23. Who is your favourite cuber? Mats Valk
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? In space so the cube could float
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? 10-12
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? Feliks Zemdegs
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? No
28. Do you have a going out cube? Yes
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? Around 40
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 7x7
31. Do you cube in public? Sometimes
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? "HOLY CRAP THAT'S CRAZY YOU HOLD THE WORLD RECORD NOW"
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? At a competition in September 2012
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? 15 second average
35. Favourite colour scheme? Standerd
36. Favourite sticker colour? Green <3
37. Favourite event? 3x3
38. Favourite method? CFOP
39. Favourite lube? Atomic
40. Favourite cubing video? S*** cubers don't ever say
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? "Like my new method?"
42. Favourite cube store? Hk now
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? 10000000000000000
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? I think so.
45. How long have you been cubing? 2 And a bit years
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? 7 or so days
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 50-100
48. How many competitions have you attended? 7 I think
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? Love
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? Solved it? Lol
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? Minecraft
52. Favourite PLL/alg? U
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? E
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? Not care
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? Both suck
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? Timed I think
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? No
58. Cubes on your wish list? Not many atm
59. Favourite thing about cubing? Fun
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? Nothing
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? Yes, stupid 5x5. . .
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? Any decent 3x3
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? Sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless? Stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes? Black
66. Righty or lefty? Righty
67. Video or text tutorial? Depends on what for.
68. Blue or green? Green
69. Red or orange? Red
70. White or yellow? Yellow
71. Speed banana eating? No
72. Do you do the F perm? Yes
73. Assembled or DIY? DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with? All of them
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? Yes
76. Which WCA event are you best at? Was MM, i'm not sure now.
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? Michael Clarke
78. Best cubing experience? Getting my only sub 10
79. Worst cubing experience? Getting a pop? Lol
80. Funniest cubing experience? Eh, cubing's not funny other then non cubers.
81. Do you cube at school/work? Some times probably won't this year though.
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? Fast and choppy
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? Crispy
84. Do methods have speeds? No
85. Do you have a custom logo? No
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? No
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? No
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? Only if I can't solve the cube 
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? All of them I think
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? Solving it underwater? Lol
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? Depends on the cube
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 2
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? YES
94. First cubing competition? June 2011
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? Yes, i found it 2 months later. . .
96. Where do you usually cube? At home
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Nah.
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? R' D' R D. Lol
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Sub 16 avg 12
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? Watch TV.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *Between 6 and 8*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *1982 storebought*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *21.5cm*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *sub 9 avg12*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *memyselfandpi's vcube 4 review*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *My dad, I suppose*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *My dad*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *They're all in a drawer, but my shengshou 5x5 is closest to the left side of it*
9. How close is it? *About 20cm*
10. What time did you wake up today? *11:30*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *Probably about 1:00 am*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Computer, because that makes the timer start.*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Trolling stupid people on omegle*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *4x5x6 I think*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *About 1 hour ago*
16. Which cube was it? *3x3 sim*
17. What was the scramble? *(y z' y2 x2 y' U' L2 U R U R' y' U R U R' y2 U' R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U' R2 U R' y' U' y U R' U2 R y' U' L F L' U2 R' L F R L' U' F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U')'*
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *Any*
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *qcube/zhanchi*
20. What is your main OH cube? *55mm zhanchi*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Slow*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *Probably messed up*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Me, of course*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *Right here*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *Sub 9?*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *5ssld*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *No*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *Going out? Pssh, I don't do that*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *About 70ish maybe?*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *11x11*
31. Do you cube in public? *No*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *That's cool. *walks away**
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *College*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *Slow*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Standard/Standard with light green and light blue*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *Light blue*
37. Favourite event? *2x2/3x3sim*
38. Favourite method? *Hexahedronal Francisco*
39. Favourite lube? *Never used anything other than maru lube*
40. Favourite cubing video? *All of my videos*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *Anything that Michael Womack posts*
42. Favourite cube store? *51morefun*
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? *Not much*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *I can't torck*
45. How long have you been cubing? *Between 6 and 8 years, not including the 2 years in the answer to the next question. Can't remember when I started*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *About 2 years*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *200 sim, 0 real*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *7 I think*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *sim*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Solved it*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *dunno*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *Sim: Y/Us/H/Z/T/Gs, Real: they all suck*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *Sim: V, Real: all of them*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *Change the code of the sim that I'm using so it doesn't make springy noises*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *2*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Timed*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *Not that I can remember*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *None*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *the existance of sim*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *the existance of realcubes*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *Yes*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *qcube*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Sighted.*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *Sim doesn't have stickers, so stickerless. Stickered realcubes though*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *Don't mind, but I can't use white cubes with black stickers*
66. Righty or lefty? *Right*
67. Video or text tutorial? *Whichever I can understand more easily*
68. Blue or green? *Blue*
69. Red or orange? *lol 69! Red*
70. White or yellow? *White*
71. Speed banana eating? *am slow. PB is like 35 seconds*
72. Do you do the F perm? *sure. I like it on sim anyweigh*
73. Assembled or DIY? *Assembled*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *4x5x6*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *No*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *2x2*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Rainbow Dash*
78. Best cubing experience? *uko2012*
79. Worst cubing experience? *dunno*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *dunno*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *Only if someone asks me to*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Fast and choppy*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *whats the difference between them?*
84. Do methods have speeds? *sure*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *No*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *Drawer next to my computer desk*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *I usually just put on my ponyplaylist*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *Yes*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *Friends? LOL! Most of them.*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *Umm... Used a sim during a thunderstorm.*
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *If they aren't morons, sure*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *1*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *Probably*
94. First cubing competition? *UK masters 2009*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *Yes, a lot, but I usually find them pretty soon.*
96. Where do you usually cube? *Here*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Not really*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *2x2 cll probably*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *3x3 sim single: sub 7*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *watch videos*


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler



1: 12 Years old
2: Sudo Rubik's 
3: 8 and a half inches
4: sub 10 pyraminx, sub twenty averages on 3x3
5: Feliks' 2:56.xx 7x7 solve
6: A kid on my swim team, who could solve the cube in under one minute
7: Myself and a how-to book
8: Rubik's 4x4Less than a foot away
9: 8:30 A.M
10: 10: A.M 
11: Hand scrambles


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 30, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 11
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Knockoff
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? 19cm
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Sub 15
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? It's been a while, I think it was someones average
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? I don't know, I just liked it for some reason
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? Dan Brown 
8. What cube is closest to you right now? My megaminx
9. How close is it? ~15 cm
10. What time did you wake up today? 9:58
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? ~10:30
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? They're both the same to me!
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? Learning Guimond
14. What was the last cube you bought? Lubix Zhanchi and Lubix WitTwo
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? In the afternoon
16. Which cube was it? Lubix Zhanchi
17. What was the scramble? Hand Scramble
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? Colour Neutral
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? Lubix Zhanchi
20. What is your main OH cube? WitYou
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? Meh.
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? Crap
23. Who is your favourite cuber? Felik's or Jayden
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? At Worlds 
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? Sub 10 maybe?
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? Kirt/ Jayden
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? No
28. Do you have a going out cube? My Zhanchi 
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? 23
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 5x5
31. Do you cube in public? Yes
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? People saying, "How do you do that?" in an amazed voice.
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? The weekend
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? Alright
35. Favourite colour scheme? Standard
36. Favourite sticker colour? Fluro Green
37. Favourite event? 3x3
38. Favourite method? Fridrich
39. Favourite lube? Lubix/ Maru
40. Favourite cubing video? Sarah Strong's V-Cube 3 Unboxing
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? lolben
42. Favourite cube store? Lightake
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? $100 Million
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? No
45. How long have you been cubing? 2 years +
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? 4-6 Months
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 100+
48. How many competitions have you attended? 1
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? Hooked
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? I juggled some 
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? Orange Juice
52. Favourite PLL/alg? R Perm/ Anti Sune
53. Least favourite PLL/alg? V Perm 
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? Deal with it, I kinda like the noise
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? 2
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? I do both equally
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? No
58. Cubes on your wish list? Dayan 6, 5x5, Pyraminx, SS Megaminx
59. Favourite thing about cubing? Getting faster
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? Learning really boring algs or hitting a speed bump
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? Yes, on my last 4x4 solve
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? My Zhanchi
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? Sighted, I suck at BLD memo
64. Stickered or stickerless? Stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes? Black
66. Righty or lefty? Im ambidextrous 
67. Video or text tutorial? Video
68. Blue or green? Green
69. Red or orange? Red
70. White or yellow? White
71. Speed banana eating? lolyes 
72. Do you do the F perm? Yes
73. Assembled or DIY? DIY, except for lubix assembled cubes
74. Favourite cube to play with? 3x3
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? Not as soon as it comes out
76. Which WCA event are you best at? 2x2 and 3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? Chuck Norris 
78. Best cubing experience? Just those long cubing sessions and Canberra Summer
79. Worst cubing experience? A session where like all my solves were 20+
80. Funniest cubing experience? When one of my friends was cubing and say "Take it out and play with it!" to another one of my friends  
81. Do you cube at school/work? Yeah at school with my mates.
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? Fast and choppy
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? Click
84. Do methods have speeds? No
85. Do you have a custom logo? Used to
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? No
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? Sometimes
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? Never!!!!!
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? heaps cos I do it at school
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? Boiled some water
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? Sometimes
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 2.5
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? Yeah 
94. First cubing competition? Canberra Summer
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? Yes, when I was in the car
96. Where do you usually cube? My room
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Not really, I just take a break before it gets to that stage
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? R U2 R' for Guimond 
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Top 10%, around 13 for now
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? Cube


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Spoiler



100 Qubing Questions

1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? 11
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Rubiks
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? 12cm
4. What are your goals for the next few months? Nothing
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? Billy's 4x4 vid
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? Ma friend
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? Ma friend
8. What cube is closest to you right now? GuHong v1
9. How close is it? 12 meters
10. What time did you wake up today? 7am
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? 11am
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? computer
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? sleeping
14. What was the last cube you bought? ZhanChi
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? Today
16. Which cube was it? GuHongv1
17. What was the scramble? Idk
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? I use roux
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? ZhanChi
20. What is your main OH cube? ZhanChi
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? Meh
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? I'd swear a lot
23. Who is your favourite cuber? Mr. Olson
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? Greece
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? 10sec
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? Chris Olson
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? Naww
28. Do you have a going out cube? Yes
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? Too many.
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 11x11
31. Do you cube in public? Yes.
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? Just the usual.
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? My grandma's.
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? I suck
35. Favourite colour scheme? Replace red with purple and blue with bright blue
36. Favourite sticker colour? Blue
37. Favourite event? Comps?
38. Favourite method? Roux
39. Favourite lube? 
40. Favourite cubing video? Don't have one
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? Don't have one
42. Favourite cube store? Cubicle.us
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? 44,000 moneys
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? yes
45. How long have you been cubing? 5
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? 4 months
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 8
48. How many competitions have you attended? 2
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? Fazt
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? Set it on fire
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? Math classes
52. Favourite PLL/alg? Umm...
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? Sune
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? Lube the springs
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? 1
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? Untimed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? Many a time
58. Cubes on your wish list? None
59. Favourite thing about cubing? It's fun
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? Costs money
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? ... yes
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? Mah Zhanchi
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? Sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless? Stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes? Black
66. Righty or lefty? Lefty
67. Video or text tutorial? Text
68. Blue or green? Blue
69. Red or orange? Orange
70. White or yellow? White
71. Speed banana eating? I'm in third 
72. Do you do the F perm? What's an F-Perm?
73. Assembled or DIY? DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with? 3x3
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? Poo Muffins
76. Which WCA event are you best at? 3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? My girlfriend
78. Best cubing experience? Comps
79. Worst cubing experience? When my first ZhanChi popped and a guy stole all the pieces.
80. Funniest cubing experience? No
81. Do you cube at school/work? Yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? I liek de choppy
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? Crispy
84. Do methods have speeds? No
85. Do you have a custom logo? Sort of
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? Shelf
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? Yes <3
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? Never
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? All of them
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? Snowmobiling
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? No
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 1
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? No
94. First cubing competition? Cubetcha 2011
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? Mhm
96. Where do you usually cube? Desk
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Yes
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? L case for CMLL
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Better than they were before
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? Pee


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 2, 2013)

I am bored enough. 


Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? *14 or 15, it's been awhile.*
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? *Rubik's store bought*
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? *Too small.*
4. What are your goals for the next few months? *Finally learn OLL I guess, get a job, continue schoolwork and keep hustlin cuz.*
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? *Rowe's boss 5.57 solve.*
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? *It relaxes me.*
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? *Pogobat*
8. What cube is closest to you right now? *Shengshou 4x4 V3*
9. How close is it? *Touching my elbow close.*
10. What time did you wake up today? *6:30 AM unfortunately.*
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? *I haven't, been pretty busy.*
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? *Either or, just as long as I don't make my hand scrambles blatantly easy.*
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? *Getting ready to go to bed.*
14. What was the last cube you bought? *White Zhanchi*
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? *Yesterday night.*
16. Which cube was it? *The Zhanchi.*
17. What was the scramble? *Don't even know.* 
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? *Blue cross, always*.
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? *The Zhanchi.*
20. What is your main OH cube? *Don't OH.*
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? *Cool, better than what I average.*
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? *lolno.*
23. Who is your favourite cuber? *Too many to name.*
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? *My room seems to suffice.*
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? *I don't know. I progress like a snail and I could possibly quit by then.*
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? *Breandan Vallance, Anthony Brooks, Phillip Espinoza...*
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? *No.*
28. Do you have a going out cube? *No.*
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? *30 or so. Maybe 20 at best.*
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? *5x5 because I can't big cube.*
31. Do you cube in public? *Not much.*
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? *They thought I was smart, lol. Actually, my teacher who is hard headed has some form of respect for me now.*
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? *My Aun't house.*
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? *Not that good compared to the community, but better than most of society.*
35. Favourite colour scheme? *Standard or half brights.*
36. Favourite sticker colour? *Blue.*
37. Favourite event? *Feet... Nah 3x3 speed.*
38. Favourite method? *I use fridrich, but petrus is nice when I just want to mix it up a bit.*
39. Favourite lube? *Don't care too much about lube as long as it doesn't ruin my cube.*
40. Favourite cubing video? *Uhhh.*
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? *Speedcubin.*
42. Favourite cube store? *The cubicle is nice for good prices, but speedcubeshop is also good because he lives closer to me and I get them faster.* 
43. How much money would be worth it to *quit* cubing for the rest of your life? *Fixed it to "quit." Honestly, anything close to $500 or maybe $1000. Broke college student reporting for duty.*
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? *Ya.*
45. How long have you been cubing? *5-7 years or so. Whenever Sarah Strong started.*
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? *Half a year to maybe about a year.*
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? *It varies from 0 to 100 honestly.*
48. How many competitions have you attended? *One. US Nats...good times.*
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? *Agony.*
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? *Tried to do team BLD with someone who has no idea on how to solve it. Did not end well.*
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? *Will Smith.*
52. Favourite PLL/alg? *R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L*
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? *F perm ew.*
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? *Clean it.*
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? *2. Just learn to control it.*
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? *Timed I guess.*
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? *Nope.*
58. Cubes on your wish list? *pyraminx, v cube collection and any cube that is deemed "perfect."*
59. Favourite thing about cubing? *The community.*
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? *That at this stage, I am still very slow.*
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? *No.*
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? *Teraminx...lolno, 3x3.*
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? *Sighted.*
64. Stickered or stickerless? *Stickered, only solved a stickerless once so it's hard to judge them both properly.*
65. White cubes or black cubes? *White power.*
66. Righty or lefty? *Righty.*
67. Video or text tutorial? *Video.*
68. Blue or green? *Always blue, always.*
69. Red or orange? *Red.*
70. White or yellow? *White.*
71. Speed banana eating? *Bananers.*
72. Do you do the F perm? *Ew.*
73. Assembled or DIY? *Assembled.*
74. Favourite cube to play with? *I think we already know the answer.*
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? *Don't know.*
76. Which WCA event are you best at? *lol3x3 c'mon now.*
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? *Anyone with patience.*
78. Best cubing experience? *US Nationals.*
79. Worst cubing experience? *My results at US nats.*
80. Funniest cubing experience? *Speedcubin'. You should add x event, just a suggestion.*
81. Do you cube at school/work? *Not really. Would much rather be focused on the job.*
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? *Fast and smooth.*
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? *Snap, Crackle, and Pop. Crispy.*
84. Do methods have speeds? *I don't know, ask them.*
85. Do you have a custom logo? *I do, but for Graphic Design business.*
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? *Shoe box.*
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? *Yep.*
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? *I get ocd about that and rarely do I leave them unsolved.*
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? *Most, if not all.*
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? *Killed a man.* _not srs._
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? *As long as they don't ruin them.*
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? *One or two.*
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? *I forget a lot of things.*
94. First cubing competition? *Repetitive answer is once again US Nats.*
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? *Nope.*
96. Where do you usually cube? *In my room.*
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? *Yessir.*
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? *4x4 parity because I'm really lazy.*
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? *Sub 16 or 15*
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? *Eat and chill.*


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 2, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3? Around 10, iirc
2. What brand/type was that 3x3? Rubik's storebought
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)? 8 inches
4. What are your goals for the next few months? 4BLD success, sub7 on 7x7, sub6 (again) on pyraminx, sub30 on clock, sorta sub1 on 4x4
5. What was the last cubing video you watched? The CubingWorld introduction
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby? Erik's 7.08 single
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube? the little instruction booklet that came with my first rubik's brand, then the internet afterwards (various sites) for CFOP (Jessica Fridrich's site at first) and Roux (gilles roux' site at first)
8. What cube is closest to you right now? ss 4x4
9. How close is it? about 1 arms-length, (2-3 feet?) 
10. What time did you wake up today? 7:30, didn't get up til 7:55
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today? haven't solved one yet :fp
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles? computer scrambles
13. What were you doing at 12am last night? memorizing the capitals of the countries of the world (I learned Brunei - Cape Verde (9) last night)
14. What was the last cube you bought? that I bought, no idea. I got a guhong v2, gear pyramorphix, 3x3x4, crystal-minx, clock, square-2, professor pyraminx, ss mirror blocks, and dayan megaminx for my birthday a week ago
15. When was the last time you solved a cube? last night at around 10-ish
16. Which cube was it? clock
17. What was the scramble?


Spoiler: clock scramble



UU u5' dU u5 dd u5 Ud u3 dU u3' Ud UU UU u6 UU u5 dd UU
dd d' dU UU d6 Ud UU UU Ud dU UU dd d5' dU


18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use? For clock? Whatever side looks best
19. What is your main 3x3 cube? 55mm zhanchi
20. What is your main OH cube? 55mm zhanchi or lingyun v2
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3? somewhat excited, but not exstatic
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3? like I failed
23. Who is your favourite cuber? ME!  probably cyoubx though
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube? at a competition. England or somewhere in Europe would be cool, (mostly for tourist reasons)
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years? on 3x3, hopefully around 12-14 seconds
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person? uvafan or waffo
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable? yup
28. Do you have a going out cube? nope
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own? around 60 or 70, I think
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved? 7x7
31. Do you cube in public? if I remember to bring a cube with me
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber? Shouting, clapping, high-fiving, and "No way!"-ing (all from the same person )
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home? at my karate dojo
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were? "I'm sorta okay, I guess. It depends on your perspective really. From my point of view, I'm not very good. I can solve it in around 25 seconds."
35. Favourite colour scheme? standard color scheme, with standard stickers
36. Favourite sticker colour? orange or blue, depending on the shades
37. Favourite event? 4x4, pyraminx, or clock
38. Favourite method? ermmm... BH is pretty cool, I guess. That's a bit of a vague question  depends on the event I suppose
39. Favourite lube? 50k differential oil
40. Favourite cubing video? Sh*t cubers don't ever say
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com? "In roux, we have bowties. Roux: 1, CFOP: 0" ~PandaCuber
42. Favourite cube store? CubeDepot
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life? I would say none, but I don't know... $14 trillion dollars (GDP of the US) 
44. Have you ever cubed while singing? nope
45. How long have you been cubing? I've been speedcubing for almost 2 years now, I've been able to solve a cube since around Dec 2007 (or is it 2008?)
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started? I think it was around a year
47. How many solves do you do in an average day? 3x3: maybe 20, total solves: probably around 150
48. How many competitions have you attended? 3
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing? addicted
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube? solved it into certain patterns... It's pretty pathetic
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing? memorizing capitals last night
52. Favourite PLL/alg? J-perm
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg? lefty R-perm
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises? disassemble and lube the core
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops? never locks up but pops. Pops can be fixed by turning carefully, but tight/locky cubes are usually slow
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often? timed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing? not that I remember
58. Cubes on your wish list? 4x4x5, 5x5x4, Panshi
59. Favourite thing about cubing? the fact that it challenges myself
60. Least favourite thing about cubing? pops
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition? no
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be? shengshou pyraminx
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving? sighted
64. Stickered or stickerless? stickered
65. White cubes or black cubes? black
66. Righty or lefty? righty
67. Video or text tutorial? video
68. Blue or green? blue
69. Red or orange? orange
70. White or yellow? white
71. Speed banana eating? 28.xy
72. Do you do the F perm?  yeah
73. Assembled or DIY? assembled, even though I'm going to disassemble it soon after I get it, probably.
74. Favourite cube to play with? 3x3 or a cuboid
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out? probably not right away, but eventually
76. Which WCA event are you best at? pyraminx
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach? One of my friends who used to take karate with me
78. Best cubing experience? sub6 ao100 on pyraminx
79. Worst cubing experience? shengshou 4x4 explosion on a really lucky solve
80. Funniest cubing experience? seeing a pic of the 5x5 tartan cube with my cubing friend and joking about how it looks like we just figured out how to divide by 0. It was hilarious at the time
81. Do you cube at school/work? yes, but I probbaly shouldn't
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth? slow and smooth
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy? crispy
84. Do methods have speeds? no
85. Do you have a custom logo? no
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes? no
87. Do you listen to music while cubing? sometimes
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around? rarely if I know how to solve it, but if I can't figure it out (square-2, professor pyraminx, etc) then yes
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby? erm, all of them I think
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing? no idea/nothing
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes? 3x3, yes, but most other cubes no. It depends on whether or not they pop (and how easy it is to reassemble)
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube? 3 (my 2 sisters and my brother)
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing? yes
94. First cubing competition? Harvard Fall 2011
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped? Yeah, I lost a 7x7 oblique but eventually found it
96. Where do you usually cube? at my desk in my basement or in a recliner in our TV/Living room
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing? Nah, I usually cube when I'm angry or frustrated to get un-angry
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned? CMLL algs (some of the bruno/G cases)
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)? Anything above (below) average or around times that my goal is, really depends on the cube. Like for pyraminx I don't get excited unless I get sub4, but I average like 7 and my goal is like sub5, but for 4x4 (avg 1:20) I get excited with anything under 1:15 or so (goal is 55)
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire? solve clock, and write some



That took a while.


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
12&1/2
2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
Rubik's studio
3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
20-21cm (?)
4. What are your goals for the next few months?
constant sub20 on 3x3, sub-2 4x4
5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
the BLD WR
6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
Because i've learnt how to solve a 3x3
7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
My mom
8. What cube is closest to you right now?
My PanShi.
9. How close is it?
25 cm
10. What time did you wake up today?
8AM
11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
8:01 AM
12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
Hand
13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
I was solving cubes
14. What was the last cube you bought?
My PanShi and my SS Pyraminx and my SS 4x4
15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
1 min ago
16. Which cube was it?
my PanShi
17. What was the scramble?
hand scramble
18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
I start on white, sometimes yellow (rarely i start on other colors)
19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
PanShi, Zhanchi (both are black)
20. What is your main OH cube?
-||-
21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
"Nice, this should be the start of my PB avg5"
22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
"At least i'm not on a competition. Let's delete this solve"
23. Who is your favourite cuber?
Faz, Mats, Erik
24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
In a Dayan factory
25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
13-14 secs (i hope)
26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
I've never met any faster person than me, probably on my next comp
27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
Never
28. Do you have a going out cube?
What?
29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
12 or 13
30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
my 5x5 has 125 cubies or the virtual 6x6 has 216
31. Do you cube in public?
Nope
32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
"WHAT?"
33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
In my school
34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
nothing
35. Favourite colour scheme?
Western
36. Favourite sticker colour?
White
37. Favourite event?
The forum competitions
38. Favourite method?
Fridrich, Yau, Ortega
39. Favourite lube?
Silicon spray
40. Favourite cubing video?
crazybadcubers "Does cube color really matter?"
41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
no comment
42. Favourite cube store?
The Cubicle
43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
Almost $10,000
44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
No
45. How long have you been cubing?
5 months
46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
15 minutes
47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
50-60
48. How many competitions have you attended?
0
49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
I love it
50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
I lubed and tensioned it.
51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
There was a tv-show, where a guy solved a cube BLD.
52. Favourite PLL/alg?
T-perm,Y-perm,F-perm,H-perm
53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
V-perm,N-perms,G-perms
54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
It does make, and i like it.
55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
Neither
56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
Untimed
57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
Yes
58. Cubes on your wish list?
MF8 SQ1, SS 5x5, 6x6,
59. Favourite thing about cubing?
Cubes
60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
POPS & LOCKUPS 
61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
no
62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
my Dayan megaminx
63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
Sighed, for bld i'm still trying
64. Stickered or stickerless?
I dont have a stickerless
65. White cubes or black cubes?
Black, definitely
66. Righty or lefty?
Either
67. Video or text tutorial?
Text
68. Blue or green?
I prefer blue cubes if you mean that.
69. Red or orange?
Red
70. White or yellow?
White
71. Speed banana eating?
I don't like fruits, but if you show me a speed sandwich eating or speed icecream eating vid, then i can compete
72. Do you do the F perm?
yes
73. Assembled or DIY?
DIY
74. Favourite cube to play with?
PanShi and SS 4x4
75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
:fp This is an old thread yea?
76. Which WCA event are you best at?
3x3
77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
Albert Einstein
78. Best cubing experience?
When i solved my 2x2x4 myself
79. Worst cubing experience?
my rubiks 4x4
80. Funniest cubing experience?

81. Do you cube at school/work?
yes
82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
Fats & choppy
83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
crispy
84. Do methods have speeds?
yes
85. Do you have a custom logo?
no
86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
no
87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
no
88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
never
89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
most of 'em
90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
I walked while cubing
91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
sometimes
92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
3, and they teach others now 
93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
yes,my homework
94. First cubing competition?
-
95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
no
96. Where do you usually cube?
At home
97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
No
98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
A new E-perm
99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
top 10 solves
100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
i eat my dinner


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 9, 2013)

100 Qubing Questions




Spoiler



1. At what age did you first successfully solve a 3x3?
16


2. What brand/type was that 3x3?
Rubik's


3. What is your handspan (measure from thumb tip to pinky tip)?
Not too big. My dad has a tiny pinky, and my mom only canceled out so much of it lol. Kinda sucks, but he is an incredible guitarist, so I think I have potential to still be great at cubing even with a smaller pinky lol.


4. What are your goals for the next few months?
Sub-20 3x3x3, Get ANY average for 3BLD besides DNF, Learn Yau for 4x4x4, sub 9 2x2x2, sub 12 Pyraminx


5. What was the last cubing video you watched?
Cubing world (jskyler to be specific) has a video about a non-standard V-Perm:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDZIZBmuQFc&list=UU5VtLOA9dZwB5AxRZyZw4_g&index=5


6. What or who inspired you to take up speedcubing as a hobby?
Mr. matt from A+. A+ is a program for high school students to get college funds from some organization by helping watch kids at schools during summer break if they can't stay at home. Mr. Matt was one of the instructors there, and he had a cube with him that he liked to mess around with. He used to solve it in about 55 seconds, and told me his best was 40. It blew my mind that someone could solve it that fast, so I spent that whole week of A+ learning the cube. By the end of the week, I was doing ~2 minute solves. Oh yea, and Mr. Matt had a 4x4x4 as well. He also solved the 5x5x5 on the Rubik's app on my phone in an hour and 10 minutes. Here's the crazy thing though, he doesn't know parity, so he invented his own method of solving it. That is still impressive to me.


7. Who taught you how to solve the cube?
Myself and the little packet that came with my rubiks cube. I'm surprised more people havent learned that way, it teaches you to solve green cross, and most people do white.


8. What cube is closest to you right now?
Stickerless Zhanchi #1, then a Stickered Black Panshi, then a V-Cube 7.


9. How close is it?
Within 6 inches of my left hand.


10. What time did you wake up today?
5:20am. School sucks.


11. What time was it when you solved your first cube today?
Normally my answer would be ~7:30am, but today it wasn't until I got home from school. I set my PB today  (18.80)


12. Do you prefer hand scrambles or computer scrambles?
Well, they have pros and cons either way. Hand scrambles allow you to do productive things while scrambling, like turbo tracking. But at the same time, computer scrambles let you know it is 100% random, and not cheated from your mischevious hands.


13. What were you doing at 12am last night?
Solving the 7x7x7 for the 4+ race. I decided to abandon doing the rest of my 7x7x7 solves, for it takes me far to long.


14. What was the last cube you bought?
Panshi. But I have an outstanding order from zcube.cn that involves a Type C WitTwo I, a Chun metal cube thing, a guhong (V1 I think. It's red lol.), and cheapo shengshou 3x3x3s just because I like to perfrom experiments on 3x3x3s and never feel like I have enough.


15. When was the last time you solved a cube?
Earlier today at probably 6:30.


16. Which cube was it?
Stickerless Zhanchi #1


17. What was the scramble?
L B' F' L' F2 D' U2 F B U F' B2 U2 L' U L' D' R D' L' F' B2 R B L
This was actually my PB scramble :O (remember I solve green cross)


18. What colour do you start on/what orientation do you use?
Green


19. What is your main 3x3 cube?
Panshi/Zhanchi


20. What is your main OH cube?
I don't OH seriously, so any cube really.


21. How would you feel if you got a time of 15.01 seconds on a 3x3?
NL I would feel super accomplished and very proud of myself. Lucky... Well it depends how lucky.
Triple X-Cross: Not to happy
Double X-Cross: Discontent
X-Cross: Somewhat happy
LL Skip: Not happy
OLL Skip: Happy
PLL Skip: Happy
and any combination of these would lead to anger.


22. How about 29.99 seconds on 3x3?
Bah, what went wrong there?


23. Who is your favourite cuber?
Depends. I like feliks for his incredible abilities on MULTIPLE cubes. But I like other cubers too, such as Noah for his incredible BLD abilities.


24. If you could cube anywhere, where would you cube?
In solitude


25. How fast do you think you'll be in 2 years?
Hopefully ~11 seconds or so.


26. Who is the fastest cuber you have met in person?
Mr. Matt got a ~40 second solve he claims, my friend Ian claims he got a 35 second solve with begginners method (which I highly doubt to be honest, he is pretty good, but not THAT good.), and my friend Bobby who recently started learning to cube can do ~1:10.


27. Did you ever think the cube was unsolvable?
No, I understood that any move could just be undone until it was solved again no matter what.


28. Do you have a going out cube?
Mini stickerless zhanchi ftw.


29. How many cubes/twisty puzzles do you own?
[Url = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng9c_lJR1dE]40 (+6 on the way)[/url]


30. What is the biggest cube (most cubies) you have ever solved?
7x7x7, but I'm positive I could solve up to the 11x11x11 if I had one.


31. Do you cube in public?
Hells yes.


32. Best reaction you got from a non-cuber?
WHAT?! HOW DID YOU FIX IT? HOW THAT FAST?? I'M GONNA MIX IT UP UNTIL YOU CAN'T FIX IT AGAIN!!! she then went on to scramble it ~20 times. I even solved two cuebs at the same time.


33. Where were you the last time you cubed outside of your home?
Work on break.


34. What would you say if a non-cuber asked you how good you were?
I would say I am definetely at least average by the cubing communities standards. But by no means am I "good".


35. Favourite colour scheme?
Normal color scheme, or the hypothesized color scheme where the six colors have the hues split up so that there is maximum contrast between them to the human eye, but I have never tried that one.


36. Favourite sticker colour?
If you mean a single color, then I would have to say my flourescent Red is intoxicatingly vibrant.
If you mean sticker colors thhen I would have to say Flouro-red,green,orange regular white, and dark blue. Great combo for green cross. OLL is all about dark colors while the rest is Bright colors.


37. Favourite event?
3x3x3 or 3BLD


38. Favourite method?
CFOP. Roux seems like it could be fun.


39. Favourite lube?
Only used vaseline and sillicube. Low viscosity silicube is pretty nice to be honest.


40. Favourite cubing video?
Maskow's 37 multi 3BLD attempt was pretty insane


41. Favourite quote on speedsolving.com?
"This was never said by anybody, because I cannot think of anything." -nobody


42. Favourite cube store?
zcube.cn has awesome prices. The cubicle is in the us though, which is nice.


43. How much money would be worth it to quite cubing for the rest of your life?
$120,000
I derive too much Joy from cubing. I wouldn't want to do anything else unless I had that amount of money to buy a new hobby of some sort.


44. Have you ever cubed while singing?
I don't sing often so no.


45. How long have you been cubing?
9 months


46. What is the longest time you have stopped cubing since you started?
2 months at about 3 months in. I wasnt very serious back then.


47. How many solves do you do in an average day?
Maybe 25... I spend more time learning about it.


48. How many competitions have you attended?
0. i am going to worlds though.


49. What one word best describes you in relation to cubing?
Lazy. I have the means to get better easily, but don't use them.


50. Most interesting thing you have done with a cube?
Put salt in my panshi to break it in quickly. Very intriguing lol.
I also plan on putting stickers on my stickerless cube and then I am going to dye it black and remove the sticekers when it dries. Effectiviely creating a stickerless but competition legal cube.


51. Last non-cubing thing that made you think of cubing?
Speed cup stacking today in chemistry. My friend made a joke about stacking these cups quickly and it reminded me up to cubing.


52. Favourite PLL/alg?
Ua Perm is super easy. T-Perm is so fluid. I love Z-Perm as well, I jsut need to learn how to do the U2 finger trick.


53. Lease favourite PLL/alg?
G series. I hate them all.


54. What would you do if your cube was making springy noises?
It does sometimes, but they ussually subside.


55. Would you prefer 1) a cube that never locks up but pops a lot or 2) a cube that locks up a lot but never pops?
2


56. Do you do timed or untimed solves more often?
Timed.


57. Have you ever dreamed about cubing?
Not that I know of.


58. Cubes on your wish list?
8x8x8, 11x11x11, Gigaminx, Master Kilominx, Curvy Copter cube, TREASURE CHEST CUBE, and anything by oscar really.


59. Favourite thing about cubing?
The joy of knowing that I can manipulate this cube into a specific state relatively quickly.


60. Least favourite thing about cubing?
Being called nerdy for doing it. It does happen, and its bull ****. It's not nerdy at all, it's quite fun.


61. Have you ever gotten a pop in competition?
Never competed, but I do not expect to.


62. If you were stranded on an island with only one cube, which cube would it be?
Dayan Zhanchi Stickered Black. It's flow is unbeatable.


63. Do you prefer sighted or blind solving?
Sighted, but I am very new to blind.


64. Stickered or stickerless?
Stickerless definetely is smoother in my opinion, but I am forcing myself to like stickered better because they are the only legal cubes.


65. White cubes or black cubes?
BLACK


66. Righty or lefty?
It's Tighty.


67. Video or text tutorial?
Video and Text.


68. Blue or green?
Green


69. Red or orange?
Red


70. White or yellow?
White


71. Speed banana eating?
Hahaha, I forgot about that lol.


72. Do you do the F perm?
Do you?


73. Assembled or DIY?
tbh, DIY is a lot of work for not much advantage from what I can see, so assembled.


74. Favourite cube to play with?
To just mess around with? hmm... Megaminx.


75. Are you getting the Dayan 6 when it comes out?
Already have it.


76. Which WCA event are you best at?
3x3x3 by farrrrr


77. If you could teach anyone in the world (dead or alive) how to solve the cube, who would you teach?
Obama, so that it could become a much more popular hobby, and maybe become considered a sport of some sort, and then perhaps the next word will be televised. I honestly dislike Obama, but you can't pass up an oppurtunity to show people how great cubing is.


78. Best cubing experience?
First sub-20 solve.








And then getting another 6 solves later.


Oh, and my first succesful BLD solve


79. Worst cubing experience?
Getting a sub 19 solve that would have been sub 18 but I missed the space bar (Today)


80. Funniest cubing experience?
Destroying my friend's times who use begginners method.


81. Do you cube at school/work?
Yes, at both frequently.


82. Fast and choppy or slow and smooth?
Fast and choopy, unfortunately.


83. Crispy, clicky, or crunchy?
Crispyyyyyyyyyyy


84. Do methods have speeds?
That's a good question.


85. Do you have a custom logo?
No, but that sounds like a good idea.


86. Do you have a special box or bag where you keep your cubes?
Yes. Plastic bin that lets me carry them around if I wish too.


87. Do you listen to music while cubing?
Sometimes... but I think it distracts me. Especially on BLD.


88. Do you ever leave unsolved cubes lying around?
Very, very, VERY rarely. Only maybe big cubes. I only have 3 unsolved cubes out of my 40 right now because I havent learned them yet. Latch cube, Super Square-1, and siamese cube.


89. How many of your friends know about your cubing hobby?
All of them.


90. Most dangerous thing you have done while cubing?
Drive. Do not do that.


91. Do you let other people play with your cubes?
Yes, but I think those days are over.


92. How many people have you taught to solve the cube?
1, but I taught 3 to solve one side.


93. Have you ever forgotten to do something because you were too busy cubing?
Hahahaha, all the time.


94. First cubing competition?
World's 2013


95. Ever lost a piece while cubing because it popped?
Nearly lost one at work.


96. Where do you usually cube?
Basement


97. Do you ever get angry or frustrated while cubing?
Yes.


98. What is the last cubing thing/method/algorithm you learned?
I created my own alg for an OELL case (the dot) and it is somewhat quick. M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M


99. How good do your solves have to be before you feel happy and cheer about it (ie. top 25 percentile, top 5 solves of all time)?
for singles my solves would have to be below whatever my current best ao5 is.


100. What are you going to do after you finish this questionnaire?
Well post it of course.


----------



## tnk351 (May 9, 2018)

Bump


Spoiler



1. 7 yr old
2. Dollar store cube 
3. Around 19.4
4. Get sub 15
5. Tony Fisher's chromium cube
6. Myself 
7. Still, myself
8. Shengshou 3x3
9. Inside the desk (unused)
10. 6:15
11. 7:02
12. Hand scrambles
13. Sleeping 
14. Yuxin little magic, qiyi wuque, qiyi skewb, guanlong squan
15. 6:XX pm
16. Yuxin little magic (main)
17. Hand scramble 
18. White cross
19. Yuxin little magic
20. Still, yuxin little magic
21. Nice solve
22. Terrible solve
23. Feliks zemdegs
24. Home 
25. Sub 10
26. Idk (went to a comp without anyone i know) (It would be feliks in august)
27. No
28. Yes, shengshou 3x3 (in case of teacher takes it)
29. 34
30. Yj 7x7
31. Sometimes
32. *cubing in the mrt*
See that kid?
*start talking about rubiks cube*
33. At the intersection (waiting for the traffic light)
34. Really bad
35. Default color scheme
36. green
37. 3x3
38. Cfop
39. Maru lube
40. Paideiandy's 50 things that cubers hate and part 2
41. Quote "You can edit quotes?"
42.maru
43. 250USD
44.no
45. 6 years
46. A year
47. 10
48.1
49. Idk
50 putted vaseline in my valk
51. Some people wrote "turn rubiks cube" in class
52. Z perm
53. G perm and f perm
54. Do nothing and ignores it
55. Neither (these cubes are both of my squans)
56. This depends
57. No
58. Gans 356 m
59. Solves
60. Not allowed to buy new cubes
61. No
62. Yuxin little magic (jump into the sea if i drops it on sand)
63. Sighted (i dont do bld)
64. Stickerless
65. Black
66. Righty
67. Text tutorial
68. Green
69. Red
70. White
71. NO
72. Yes but its annoying
73. Assembled
74. Yuxin little magic
75. No. Btw this is outdated (its 2018 now)
76. 3x3
77. My dad (cuz why not)
78. Pb
79. Gets dnf
80. Get pb then you find out you have +2
81. Yes, sometimes (school)
82. Slow and smooth
83. Crunchy
84. ?
85. No
86. Not really
87. Not really
88. No
89. Almost all
90. Drops cube near the staircase.
91. Sometimes
92. 3
93. Idk
94. ______ championship 2017 held at december (dont want to tell my nationality)
95. No
96. Home
97. Yes, almost every single time when i was sub 30
98. New way to do f2l
99. Sub 10!
100. Study. I have exam next monday and tuesday.


----------



## teboecubes (May 11, 2018)

Spoiler




8
Rubik’s Brand
IDK, around 5 inches when my hand is opened all the way.
Get sub-15, and maybe podium 2x2 at a future comp.





No one, that I remember. I just learned how to solve a cube, tried to get faster, and saw that there was a whole community of other people trying to get faster.
A tutorial on Rubiks.com, along with a PDF guide.
LanLan 3x3x2
Around 1.5 feet
Around 6:15
Probably about 6:45
Computer scrambles
Sleeping
GAN Air SM (coming in the mail today)
About 7:00ish
2x2
Hand scramble probably
Color neutral
Yan3 (probably my GAN Air SM once I unbox it)
Yan3 (probably my GAN Air SM once I unbox it)
That would be a pretty decent solve.
Ugh
Feliks, Chris Olson
Nats 
Hopefully sub-15
Chris Olson
I don’t think so, even as a noncuber I think I had the common sense to know that if it started in a solved position, and then was scrambled, it could return to a solved state.
Not, really, I just use my backup main for that, since I don’t like to mess up my main with dust/debris from the bottom of my backpack.
70-90 now, I haven’t really counted recently.
Gigaminx or 7x7
Sometimes at school
IDK, i just get the same few responses (“is there a method/trick” is the most notable one)
In the car, and other than that, auditioning for the school talent show
“Under 18 seconds, and compared to other people at competitions, I’m usually around top 20”
Regular (western) color scheme
IDK, probably white
3x3 at the moment, sometimes 2x2
CFOP
DNM-37 for pieces
Cyotheking makes some high quality stuff, especially his cinematic nats videos
IDK
SCS probably
IDK
Yeah probably
Around 5 years now
10 months maybe
100-200
8
Average (not super fast or super slow, haven’t attended a ton of comps, but not too few)
Modded it
IDK
Lube it
J Perm
F Perm
2nd option
Timed
Yeah, I dreamt once I came super late to a comp, so I couldn’t compete in a lot of things.
Galaxy v2 megaminx
Probably competitions
IDK
Not on an official solve, but while I was judging, I was practicing 2x2, and it popped.
3x3
Regular solving
Stickered
Black
Righty
Video
Green
Orange
White
No
R' U2 R' U' d’ R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
Assembled
GAN Air SM
It came out years ago, and I don’t have it.
Pyraminx, according to the WCA world rankings
IDK
My first comp
IDK
IDK
Sometimes
Fast and smooth
Clicky probably
You can get faster with cfop than with petrus probably, but cfop isn’t much faster than roux
Not on any of my cubes, no
At a comp, I’ll put my cubes in a bag, but not at home.
Yes
If they’re hard-to-solve puzzles (gigaminx, etc.) then yeah.
Quite a few, since I sometimes cube at school.
IDK
Sometimes
1 that I remember, but I probably tried to teach a couple more people.
IDK probably
Cubetoberfest 2015
Yes, many times
At my desk, that’s where my computer is.
Not really, a lot of my solves are pretty decent
I’m starting to learn cll
Sub-13
Cube


----------

